# Should sachin be sacked as like dada???????



## rajas700 (Feb 5, 2006)

Should sachin be sacked as like dada???????He get's a hundred by playing 15 matches and again he scores 10,15,5 runs in follwoing matches so Should sachin be sacked as like dada???????


----------



## Tushar.bar (Feb 5, 2006)

that's not cricket forum! repoted!


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 5, 2006)

No. Dada was sacked because there were better players than him who could take his batting spot. As with Sachin's case, I dont find any reason why he should be sacked. Even if you wanna sack him, whom would you give his place to in the ODI? Gautam Gambhir? He was picked in the Test Series and didnt even get a game. So why mess, Sachin should play and open throughtout the series. He always has performed. Even if he fails 15 times, the one time he plays he would make you win. Even if he doesnt, I would still have him in the team simply because if you remove Sachin from the team, The batting order appears hollow to me.


----------



## Biplav (Feb 6, 2006)

well: cud u actually remove sachin????
its easy to say but we all are forgetin its *The Sachin*
but ya its been a long time wen sachin played a big role in India`s victory.


----------



## mohit (Feb 6, 2006)

Sachin and sacked ??? People will come on the streets and kick the hell out of BCCI .. he is the god man .. doesnt matter if he doesnt perform but having him is enough to scare the mightiest of teams and to boost india's confidence.


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 6, 2006)

No.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 6, 2006)

```
Sachin and sacked ??? People will come on the streets and kick the hell out of BCCI .. he is the god man .. doesnt matter if he doesnt perform but having him is enough to scare the mightiest of teams and to boost india's confidence.
```

Totally Agreed. Sachin rocks(According to me).But I really hate cricket.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 6, 2006)

Do remember when sachin was fined for ball tempering? People were out on streets then. If he's sacked there might be riots in Mumbai.


----------



## rajas700 (Feb 6, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> No. Dada was sacked because there were better players than him who could take his batting spot. As with Sachin's case, I dont find any reason why he should be sacked. Even if you wanna sack him, whom would you give his place to in the ODI? Gautam Gambhir? He was picked in the Test Series and didnt even get a game. So why mess, Sachin should play and open throughtout the series. He always has performed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Then we can win a match once in a 15 match???I am not against sachin but such question gose on media's ,magazine and daily's.*


----------



## VD17 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hell i couldnt see sachin in a 'god'-like role in cricket since ages... all he has there is a fat paycheck and a hell lot of endorsements... if these BCCI whiners can sack the most successful captain in india's cricketing history, why not dump this one-time wonder too?


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 6, 2006)

chirag said:
			
		

> ```
> Sachin and sacked ??? People will come on the streets and kick the hell out of BCCI .. he is the god man .. doesnt matter if he doesnt perform but having him is enough to scare the mightiest of teams and to boost india's confidence.
> ```
> 
> Totally Agreed. Sachin rocks(According to me).But I really hate cricket.


i also agree.. saurav's exclusion only saw kolkata on streets, sachin's will will start _danga phasad_ in india


----------



## Netjunkie (Feb 6, 2006)

@rajas700 

Think about it in your personal opinion, dont we all know why media focusses on certain insignificant issues ?? 

One match winning innings from him at this stage will come as a slap in the face for all his critics.

I personally feel he still has a lot of cricket left in him.


----------



## sudipto (Feb 6, 2006)

well Sachin got another 100, 39th.


----------



## kato (Feb 6, 2006)

See even though he got out he scored a century and u cant blame a single guy if team fails remember its a *team* if they loose its everyones not a single guy who just had a bad day(not talking about players having bad years - i guess u know who i m talking about  )


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 6, 2006)

kahaan hain sachin ke critics.... saamne aao

[ENGLISH VER] Where are Sachion's critics.... now talk


----------



## mail2and (Feb 6, 2006)

Sachin can't be sacked becuase:

1) He has 14k runs in ODI cricket. Some of the "greats" of the game haven't got those many runs in both forms combined. Two times over.

2) He provides  psychological support to the team. His presence in the team is enough for the other ppl to feel secure.

3) He has one of the best cricketing brains in the world. He provides great support to the captain of the team.

4) He is a wonderful fielder and a great runner between the wickets. Ganguly can't field for toffee. 

5) Well his average has been 45 since 2002 and we say he is in "bad" form. People like Younis Khan don't even average that in ODIs and we say they are in sublime form.

6) Having played a bit of cricket myself, I can tell you that match practice is prime. Sachin needs to play lots and lots of Ranji Trophy cricket to get back the magic touch. I'm sure he'll do that when the new season begins. Even local club cricket will help. Kanga Leagure, for example, is the perfect tournament to test your technique and tighten your defence.


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 6, 2006)

hey andy i love ur 4 the point... anywayz i had same two points which i wrote in my blog and was about to write em here but u beat me to it.

Ganguly can neither field or run between the wickets which costs the team many runs


----------



## sudipto (Feb 6, 2006)

just add to the list:
 7.he can bowl a tricky spell also.


----------



## unvisible (Feb 6, 2006)

Sachin did it again

one more century on flat wickets 

wow

i can also play on flat wickets guyz and if given chance to open the innings ,i will make more hundreds than him


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> He provides psychological support to the team. His presence in the team is enough for the other ppl to feel secure.


Hmm.. you guys talk abt the psychological support? Why dont you have a psychologist in the playing 11 instead of Sachin? Any one who is selected in the 11 should justify his selection or should not be selected. 



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> He is a wonderful fielder and a great runner between the wickets. Ganguly can't field for toffee.


Sachin is a average fielder *IMO*. He has a good arm and his throw is good. 
Agreed Ganguly doesnt feild good, his running sucks, etc.. but compare him with Dravid, Laxman, Kumble, Sehwag, then perhaps he is not worlds apart from the other members of the Indian Cricket Team. 



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> Well his average has been 45 since 2002 and we say he is in "bad" form. People like Younis Khan don't even average that in ODIs and we say they are in sublime form.


How much matches has Sachin won for India and How much did Younis did for Pakistan? And yeah you need to complete the job, not just score 198265074657 runs and still not good enough to win. 

I am saying Sachin is not good. If he continues to play good, there is no reason why anyone should take abt sacking him :d


----------



## sudipto (Feb 6, 2006)

ok fine! go and play the game, we all shall watch you playing
but wait a minute, where is your name in team india??  i cant find.


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 6, 2006)

No doubt should be in anyones mind to sack sachin  its a matter of time ( once again ) that he is out of form and hopfully plays well against pakis.

Edit1: Dint know sachin scoring 100 , theres a come back.

Edit2: They blasting us black n blue 

Edit3: while I was typing but was caught


----------



## unvisible (Feb 6, 2006)

I already know that sachin' century will be a curse to india.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2006)

sudipto said:
			
		

> ok fine! go and play the game, we all shall watch you playing
> but wait a minute, where is your name in team india??  i cant find.


Well, because of ppl like me watch cricket, the BCCI babus earn $$. The players earn 50lpa + match fee + endorsements. 

So I don't stand any lame excuses (like: "I am scared to face a bowler bowling at 100.2 Miles per hour" , " I am playing internation cricket for 2 decades", "Umpires gave a cr@p decision", etc..), if you are selected then perform well or pave way or others.


----------



## soham (Feb 6, 2006)

I think whoever is kicked out of the team should be given a honourable exit. Sourav was not even allowed a chance. He was dropped for the second test when he didnt get to face a single ball in the first one. He was picked up in the third test with a mountain load of pressure on him. Still he able to score some decent runs, much better than sachin who fell to the ground after 
being bowled trying to convince the people that it was a low bounce ball(when it wasn't really so). BCCI is nothing but a heap of 
dung. BCCI s**ks.


----------



## jay4u (Feb 6, 2006)

*Sachin back in form... INZI learning cricket rules...*

Sachin Tendulkar return back to form by a fantastic century to an inning which showed him doing the job of the mentor and to see india marching toward a very good total.... 

It is disspointed to see that india lose the match by D/L rules... instead i would like to see a nail biting finish... certainly the 5 specialist bowlers did not do the job well enough..... and let the side chase comfortably....

But a lot happen else where....

1. Sachin dismisal is under suspicion.. although it looked 50-50 case... he showed disspointment

2. Pathan blasted the pak bowlers.... and was target of a bolt thrown towards him....

3. Afridi showed fury... and was out pretty cheaply... bringing the crowd to its feet.... with rage

4. Inzi did the most unthinkable... only third batsmen to get out in such a fashion...... but to me the moment of the day was Inzi's statement

*"Yaar mujhe yeh rule nahi samaj aati... kabhi mein ball chodne ke liye out ho jata hoon to aaj mein ball pakadne ke liye out ho gaya.... mujhe nahi samaj aati yeh rules... mujhe nahi aati....."*

My interpretation 2 minutes before the presentatin ceremony : _" Are rameez yaar, kya problem mein phas gaya.... mein to aaj ekdum maarne ke mood mein tha.... insha-allah aaj toh bas mujhe ball ko boundary par karna tha.... kaun dekhta hain bowl fielder ke hath mein hain ya bowler ke..... ab pheka toh balla laga diya..... phir sale chote chote bacchhe ki tarah aa gaye... mujhe gher ke... mein toh gulli danda samajke criket khelta hoon...... aur yeh chale mujhe rules sikhane...ab tum hi bolo.... kya main yeh bolu duniya ko.... waise hi mein pareshan hoon... junta bhadak uthi hain... agar jeeta nahi toh to bachenge nahi.... khair yeh sab chodo... wais ebhi mera presentation koi nahi sunta hain..... mein thodi bol dunga rules ke bare mein ... tum haste jana...."_

Sorry about my partial views, i do not meant to offend anyone... please take it lightly...

With series totally heated up... it can only get going better....


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Sachin back in form... INZI learning cricket rules...*



			
				jay4u said:
			
		

> ..
> 
> 
> 
> My interpretation 2 minutes before the presentatin ceremony : _" Are rameez yaar, kya problem mein phas gaya.... mein to aaj ekdum maarne ke mood mein tha.... insha-allah aaj toh bas mujhe ball ko boundary par karna tha.... kaun dekhta hain bowl fielder ke hath mein hain ya bowler ke..... ab pheka toh balla laga diya..... phir sale chote chote bacchhe ki tarah aa gaye... mujhe gher ke... mein toh gulli danda samajke criket khelta hoon...... aur yeh chale mujhe rules sikhane...ab tum hi bolo.... kya main yeh bolu duniya ko.... waise hi mein pareshan hoon... junta bhadak uthi hain... agar jeeta nahi toh to bachenge nahi.... khair yeh sab chodo... wais ebhi mera presentation koi nahi sunta hain..... mein thodi bol dunga rules ke bare mein ... tum haste jana...."_



very bad joke


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 6, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37262

continue there... reporting


----------



## unvisible (Feb 6, 2006)

abey yaar kuch  samajh me nahi aaya

looking forward to next match with no sachin


----------



## unvisible (Feb 6, 2006)

Sachin is a good batsman but not a great batsman ,He cannot win matches for India in difficult conditions.He can make hell lot of centuries on flat wickets and thats his advantage.He doesnt like challenges.

Brian Lara Rocks any time.One of the greatest.He can single handedly win win a match for WI agaisnt teams like AUS.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 7, 2006)

rajas700 said:
			
		

> Should sachin be sacked as like dada???????He get's a hundred by playing 15 matches and again he scores 10,15,5 runs in follwoing matches so Should sachin be sacked as like dada???????


well i suppose even ganguly should not have been sacked.  greg chap will ruin the tem. he is bent upon introducing kartik and agarkar to replace harbhajan and zahir khan. well both have been trying to get in the team since ten years and havent been able to find place. no captain should be sacked so disgracefully. and about sachin, forget about sacking him. greg and dravid wont be able to live in india if sachin is sacked!!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2006)

Well about agarkar. He is a good bowler. He has struggled to get into the team because of his fitness. Which has now changed. I find him quite capable of staying in the Indian team.


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 7, 2006)

unvisible said:
			
		

> I already know that sachin' century will be a curse to india.



he doesnt perform and threads like this starts. He plays and messages like this pops up


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Sachin back in form... INZI learning cricket rules...*



			
				jay4u said:
			
		

> Are rameez yaar, kya problem mein phas gaya.... mein to aaj ekdum maarne ke mood mein tha.... insha-allah aaj toh bas mujhe ball ko boundary par karna tha.... kaun dekhta hain bowl fielder ke hath mein hain ya bowler ke..... ab pheka toh balla laga diya..... phir sale chote chote bacchhe ki tarah aa gaye... mujhe gher ke... mein toh gulli danda samajke criket khelta hoon...... aur yeh chale mujhe rules sikhane...ab tum hi bolo.... kya main yeh bolu duniya ko.... waise hi mein pareshan hoon... junta bhadak uthi hain... agar jeeta nahi toh to bachenge nahi.... khair yeh sab chodo... wais ebhi mera presentation koi nahi sunta hain..... mein thodi bol dunga rules ke bare mein ... tum haste jana...."[/i]
> 
> Sorry about my partial views, i do not meant to offend anyone... please take it lightly...
> 
> With series totally heated up... it can only get going better....



Lame sentense seriously. I can see ur frustration on him


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2006)

virus just ignore him he just wants to create mischief that's it. He will keep on saying foolish stuff just to harass the mods.


----------



## rajas700 (Feb 7, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> See even though he got out he scored a century and u cant blame a single guy if team fails remember its a *team* if they loose its everyones not a single guy who just had a bad day(not talking about players having bad years - i guess u know who i m talking about  )



THEN WHY ALL PEOPLE BLAME DADA????HUM????????????????


----------



## jay4u (Feb 7, 2006)

okie groups i understand ur critism... and hence i wrote the thread with a note of apology....... and asked to take it lightly....

all i meant was that... a Cricket captain is telling at the presenatation ceremony that he does not unerstand the rules how he can get out... after playing cricket for 10-12 years... i mean that is absolutely crap..... Your team looks at you to lead a s a captain and you pass silly comments... My interpretation was hat must be said before rameez and inzi just prior to presentation ceremony...

For those who dont get what i said... watch the presentation ceremony on the match and check inzi's comments....


----------



## unvisible (Feb 7, 2006)

jay4u said:
			
		

> okie groups i understand ur critism... and hence i wrote the thread with a note of apology....... and asked to take it lightly....
> 
> all i meant was that... a Cricket captain is telling at the presenatation ceremony that he does not unerstand the rules how he can get out... after playing cricket for 10-12 years... i mean that is absolutely ****..... Your team looks at you to lead a s a captain and you pass silly comments... My interpretation was hat must be said before rameez and inzi just prior to presentation ceremony...
> 
> For those who dont get what i said... watch the presentation ceremony on the match and check inzi's comments....


We dont mind all those comments.He won many matches for pak whereas sachin suxxx


----------



## jay4u (Feb 8, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> mail2and said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A phrase comes to my mind : 

When the greatest player 
      Comes to sign against your name,
He does not sees whether you los or won
      But how you played the game.....

And if you say winning is everything, then dear blame the famous personality who wrote this phrase.... and you can because all you have to do is open your mouth and speak......

And what do you expect from sachin... 10 dulkar... He tries his best... if the team loses why blame on him..... It is not his problem that india lost... he had done what he could.....

Take the recent pak ODI... he hit a century..... and then india posted 329... our bowler sucked... let the opposition easy runs... and we lost.... And the out come *"Sachin scores in vain"* ... ya ... my foot....


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 8, 2006)

hey i just saw newz on star, it said some tickets in peshawar had India Flag printed upside down.... Sachin noticed it and told team maager who then told PCB who apologized. Man they have don this b4.... i dont remember clealry but an airplane came to india from pak, it also had Indian Flag hoisted upside down... that time also they said sorry... this is highly *****


----------



## unvisible (Feb 8, 2006)

jay4u said:
			
		

> [
> A phrase comes to my mind :
> 
> When the greatest player
> ...


That century is completely waste and anyone can score centuries on that type of flat wicket.
SO i dont care about it.But as i said he is a good batsman but not a great batsman.If he wants to prove himself to be a great batsman then he must learn to perform under pressure and win matches for India.
Anyway we are not interested in your foolish posts.

See the poll

With Sachin - 14
Against sachin - 13  

A player like sachin has got only 50% support .Ok now u just understand the public ok.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 7, 2006)

dravid rules


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 8, 2006)

If Sachin plays like Ganguly in the next few series then why not.Rules are same for every player and remember that Ganguly is not a "junior khiladi" he also has good record in ODI's.If Steve Waugh can be dropped and sacked,Matthew Hayden can be dropped after just one bad series then y not Sachin.Players are not bigger than Country and Sports.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 8, 2006)

Do not compare sachin to others. No comparison between Sun and Torch.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 8, 2006)

the deconstructionist said:
			
		

> Do not compare sachin to others. No comparison between Sun and Torch.


Remember that torches work when sun is not there.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 9, 2006)

Compare the luminosity of an ordinary torch and the Sun. Even if sun shines for a day it is a Pleasure.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 9, 2006)

Sachin reign is over.
Its Time to dethrone the king.


----------



## royal (Aug 9, 2006)

Since Sachin enjoys a God like status in India, everybody is afraid to drop him even though he has not won a match for India single handedly  ... in this respect Brian Lara rocks  

I am not supporting dada but rules should be same for everyone  

Sachin continues to get a chance until he performs


----------



## Satissh S (Aug 9, 2006)

iam gonna move all those who say 'sachin is over' to /dev/null 
you know what?? iam not against dada as i love his play, but sachin is for from over so is dada, its just that sachin has become limited in his strokeplay these days due to injuries, (ex: the pull shot missing). 

I saw footages of sachins innings agaginst aussies in sharja was mesmerising and anything short was pulled away or hooked. He almost dictated terms using his pull shots. 

Today he defends the balls rising on him, those days he used to hook and pull them, thats primarily the difference of the sachin of old and today.

Thats the only way the opposition seems to get him these days. Sachin will be back. I heard he is playing/practising pull shots these days in the nets also in the lashings games he played a couple of those. 

Bad days are over for sachin and he will be back.


----------



## go4saket (Aug 9, 2006)

I guess he should be for some time atleast... After that give him a chance again and let him prove himself. There are many good playes waiting for their turn and one cannot keep a player who is absolutely out of form just because he is God in Cricket. No doubt he is the best, but at the present stage, he is not good...


----------



## ECE0105 (Aug 10, 2006)

Sachin Plays for himself.... Not for the Team.....

Wen we have people like Dhoni, Rahul, Sehwag, Laxman... Who can play well I really do not see any reason why Sachin Shud not be dropped......

Get over the Hysteria... He's played for more than I can remember.....


----------



## vandit (Aug 12, 2006)

if we play against ausies drop sachin and take VVS lakshman..........

against others drop lakshman and take sachin....hahahaha


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 13, 2006)

Sachins so called critics always criticise him for 

1=> Selfish
2=> Scoring against weaker oppositions
3=> Failing in pressure situations


NOW REPLY TO ALL THOSE

POINT 1=> 

Well Records are meant to be broken and if Sachin is breaking them critics can't digest them.. 

One of the incidents people mention is regarding his 194 knock against pakistan..some said it was slow knock..agreed it was a slow knock by Sachin's stature,but if it is compared with one of the knock wid Dravid(the wall)...this will not look as bad it seems.. 

Tendulkar- 194 runs in multan with a strike rate of around 54

Dravid- 217 runs in oval with a strike rate of around 46


This is just one example to tell that Dravid's natural game is to hold the one end and let the others to dominate..in multan Sachin changed his gears and held one end and he let sehwag to dominate..played Rahul's role in that innings. Now this is called team game.. but people call it slow batting and selfish... Sachin always said Team's win is more important than personal landmark..He proved this statement in that very test by taking Moin Khan's wicket off the last ball of the 3rd day..That Ball was beauty!!Wasn't he happy at that moment??? Since Sachin is the most senior player of the team so he can't throw his wicket just to prove critics that he is still a master blaster...[he is still scoring at brisk rate in onedays]..People forget his fast scroing Centuries against world class bowling 



169 [201 balls] against South Africa in 1997 at Capetown

92 [120 balls] against West Indies in 1997 at Bridgetown

155 [191 balls] against Australia in 1998 at Chennai

79 [ 85 balls] against Australia in 1998 at Kolkata

100 in 123 balls against NewZealand in 1999 at Wellington[he scored 113 runs in that inning]

155 [183 balls] against South Africa in 2001 in Bloemfontein



There are many other breath taking innings in tests from 10dulkar..can't mention each and every inning here..   


But everyone please note this down..Sachin is the Only Batsman in Test Cricket who scored 3 Centuries wid a SIX 

179 - 6 off Walsh[I remember it was a hook shot] against WestIndies in 1994 at Nagpur

124 - 6 off Min Patel[off spinner,straight down the ground] against England in 1996 at Birmingham 

113 - 6 off Wiseman[off spinner,straight down the ground] against Newzealand in 1999 at Wellington  



Some more intresting stats regarding Sachin ...Critics says he plays for his records and centuries..Now just look to this.. 

*One Day*

Centuries- 39[out of 39 centuries India Won 28 times and lost 10 times,1 century in a rain affected match] 

10 centuries gone in Vain..

Half Centuries- 72



now here is that intresting part out of these 72 centuries Sachin got 28 scores of 80 and above in these 28 scores if we take out the innings in which he was not out [coz of over completed or target chased ] he was 5 times not out in such innings so now lets talk about remaining 23 innings

Can u believe he has 10 scores of 90's??? If these 90's were converted in 100's the stats looks likes this 

Centuries-49 just one short of 50 ODI centuries... and look he missed another record for those who have so much fuss about playing for records.. 

getting out highest numbers of times in 90's in ODI's ..just coz he wanted to score for the team and not for the his personal records he got out 10times in 90's 



*Test*

Centuries- 35[12 in which India won,15 in dead tests,8in lost tests] lone warrior in tests which India lost 

Half Centuries- 41



Intresting Part

12 scores of 80+

6 scores of 90's convert them in 100s..he will pass 40 centuries in Test Cricket..sad for critics he played for team and thats why couldn't converted these 90's into 100's   

 SOURCE:*www.orkut.com/CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=23803&tid=2475301669741320971

ANSWER TO next ones

2.Scoring Against weaker Oppostions 

This can happen in India only..

People remember 152 against Namibia and forgets 98 against Pakistan in WorldCup

People remember 248 against Bangladesh and forgets his 7 centuries against World Champions Australia[4 in their own den].. 

Only one century against Bangladesh and share the honour of scoring test century against each test playing nation wid Dravid,Ponting and Garry Kristen...No one talk about other 3 batsman scored centuries against Bangladesh..then why the fuss for Sachin?? 





Test

Australia - 7 Centuries [4 in Australia],2 of them at the age of 18 in 1992

Bangladesh- 1 Century [Unfortunately his highest score in Test Cricket]

England- 6 Centuries [4 in England],

NewZealand- 3 Centuries [1 in NewZealand]

Pakistan- 2 Centuries [1 in Pakistan]

SouthAfrica- 3 Centuries [all three in South Africa]

Srilanka- 7 Centuries [4 in Srilanka]

WestIndies- 3 Centuries [ 1 in WestIndies]

Zimbabwe- 3 Centuries [ none in Zimbabwe]



90+

96 against Srilanka at Banglore in 1994

92 against West Indies at Bridgetown in 1997

97 against South Africa at Mumbai in 2000

90 against England at Banglore in 2001

92 against England at Nottingham in 2002

94 against Pakistan at Mohali in 2005





Intresting Part

He scored runs in all parts of world..There are three types of wickets u generally found in Cricket..Fast and bouncy Pitches like in Australia,South-Africa,NewZealand,WestIndies,Spin tracks in India,Srilanka,Pakistan,and seeming tracks like in England. Today people talk about Ricky Ponting...now check this out  





Sachin's and Ponting's average at their own home soil is above 55 so nothing to discuss this here,but the real part starts now 

Sachin's average in Australia 54.15 , 4 centuries

Ponting's average in India,12.28 , no centuries



Sachin's average in England 71.60 , 4 centuries

Ponting's average in England 42.63 , 3 centuries



I am taking records for these countries only bcoz.. rightnow,best fast bowlers are from Australia,best spinners are from India,Best Seamers from england[as there is no choice bcoz only england have such pitches]

Anyone can take easily tell who played gud cricket against best attack on all kind of pitches...





One Day

Australia - 7 Centuries + 1 score of 90's

Bangladesh- 0 Century 

England- 1 Centuries + 1 score of 90's

Kenya- 4 Centuries

Namibia- 1 Century

NewZealand 4 Centuries 

Pakistan- 5 Centuries + 4 scores of 90's

SouthAfrica- 3 Centuries + 1 score of 90's

Srilanka- 7 Centuries + 3 score of 90's

WestIndies- 2 Centuries

Zimbabwe- 5 Centuries 



90+

90 against Australia in 1996 at Mumbai

91 against England in 1997 at Sharjah

95 against Pakistan in 1998 at Dhaka

93 against Pakistan in 2000 at Hobart

93 against SouthAfrica in 2000 at Nagpur

93 against Srilanka in 2000 at Dhaka

98 against Pakistan in 2003 at Centurion

97 against Srilanka in 2003 at Johannesburg

93 against Srilanka in 2005 at Nagpur

95 against Pakistan in 2006 at Lahore







Intresting Part

Only 5 Centuries against minnows like Kenya ,Namibia[non test playing nation]...and Kenya was the semi-finalist of the world cup'03 10 scores of above 90 against only test playing nations...now can anyone tell me how is he selfish?? 34 times he scored more than 80 and couldn't reached 100..If he played for his records..he could easily scored 100's all of those scores above 80's ...   


3.Failing in pressure situation 

ODI



Won Chasing Target

Sachin- 101 4397 134 58.62 13 23

Dravid- 72 2124 109* 49.39 2 19

Ponting- 77 2670 124* 53.40 4 17



In Quater Finals

Sachin- 3 210 141 70.00 1 0

Dravid- 2 57 48 28.50 0 0 

Ponting- 3 118 46 39.33 0 0 



In Semi Finals

Sachin- 7 232 83 33.14 0 2 

Dravid- 4 28 58 42.66 0 1

Ponting-5 71 37 14.20 0 0



In Finals

Sachin - 36 1487 134 47.96 4 9

Dravid- 23 690 103* 34.50 1 3

Ponting- 33 1217 140* 45.07 2 6



All Finals

Sachin- 47 1954 141 46.52 5 11 

Dravid- 30 943 103* 37.72 1 5

Ponting- 41 1406 140* 40.17 2 6 



In Series Won

Sachin- 127 5548 186* 51.37 19 26 

Dravid- 76 2645 153 42.66 2 22 

Ponting- 177 7245 145 47.98 18 45 





In Test 

100's in Tests India Won - 12

100's in Tests India Lost - 8

100's in Test Drawn - 15



Holds the record of maxium number of 100's for loosing team...That means a lone warrior..Thats why once Indian Cricket Team was called as ONE MAN ARMY!!!! 



More Intresting Part!!!!!!!!

Often said Sachin gets fail at crunch situation...Well 1st we must admit that when Sachin on the crease Win is sure...As soon Sachin gets out..the situation becomes crunchy!!! Sachin is out,now who will win match for us?? Dravid ?? or Sehwag?? or Yuvraj?? Or Ganguly?? No one sure who will win match for them... 

So bcoz of this thing Teams targets Sachin as the most precious wicket...

Nasser Hussain introduced Negative lines for Sachin Tendulkar to stop the flow of runs when he is on wicket!!! 

Local umpires also involved some times to help their team against Sachin Tendulkar,espeically Australians! 

Some incidents striking in my mind...I think Sachin is the player who got out maximum numbers of times bcoz of bad or wrong decision by Umpires..I m producing those incidents only which I remember,there may be many other too   





1. 92 - out of a NO ball from Frankline Rose against West Indies in 1997 at Bridgetown..Remember India lost the test just by 38 runs..U can just imagine how much that bad decision effected the result of the match!!! 



2. 83 - Out of a NO ball again..[don't remember the bowler] last test in WestIndies in 1997.Draw Test.



3. 67- LBW off Crains..last test against NewZealand in 1999, was not out coz the ball pitched outside the legstump.Match Drawn



4. 61 - caught at forward shortleg,bowler Shane Warne.against Australia at Adelaide in 1999.. the ball touched the thigh pads and Umpire Darel Harper gave him out.. India were 107 for 4 when Ganguly joined Sachin and they put on 108 runs for the 5th wicket..



5. 0 - LBW bowler Macgrath..against Australia at Adelaide in 1999,same test, nothing more to say..Everyone remember that FOOLISH decision 



6. 52 - LBW bowler Shane Warne,Umpire David Shepherd,against Australia at Melbourne in 1999, were chasing 356 as a target on the fourth day. 



7. 45 - LBW bowler Macgrath,UmpireIan Robinson,against Australia at Sydney in 2000, the ball seemed to hit him too high and was going on leg stump, In that very over,Tendulkar had pulled a short one from Macgrath for two,and hooked the next two for boundaries,and a ball later punched the fast bowler back past him for the 3rd four of the over 



8. 16 - caught behind off Waqar Younis,against Pakistan at Perth in 2000, it was must win situation for India to qualify in the final , scored 16 runs of 9 balls,hitted 3 fours in one over of Waqar Younis and 1 off Wasim Akram on the fastest pitch of the world,India were chasing 260 odd runs... 



9. 0 - LBW bowler Gillespie,Umpire Bucknor,against Australia at Brisbane in 2003 funny thing is that the bowler not applead for the LBW... MR.Bucknor gave the decision of his own



10. 0 - caught behind off Lee,against Australia at Melbourne in 2003,ball touched the thigh pads and umpire given him out.   





11. 54 - caught behind,Umpire Bucknor,against Pakistan at Kolkata in 2005, I think we all seen that decison, theball was not near to his pad,gloves,helmet,arm.. no where... 



There may be so many other incident like this...Teams like Australia taking help from the umpires to stop Tendulkar... the 1999-2000 tour of Australia proves it.. 



And the last thing is that Sachin played 11 years [1989-2000] in the era where his own team mates involved in match fixing.. So despite of his brilliant knocks we failed to win the match just bcoz others not contirbuting..Yuo can win ODI's just wid ur own batting but u can't win test matches wid one innings bcoz test played for 5 days its a 4 inning game..Still Tendulkar's record in that era is Awesome. 

BY-SACH IS LIFE
*www.orkut.com/CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=23803&tid=2475301669741320971


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, as long as he thinks he can manage to score decent amount of runs on a regular basis (~30) its good to let him stay then.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 13, 2006)

ALL THOSE SO CALLED SACHIN CRITICS REPLY TO MY ABOVE POST...............
IF U HAVE ANY ATFTER READING IT.....


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Aug 13, 2006)

Sachin is a really great player and a gentleman cricketer. He is a role model to the budding cricketers. He has a cruicial role to play during the coming world cup and having him in the team is always a setback to the opposite side.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't write off the Genius, he has one last brilliance to show. Lets hope it is the World cup. "Form is temporary , Class is permanent."
 Bandar jitna bhi budha ho jaye, gulati marna nahin bhoolta.


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 29, 2006)

*dada sacked because icc don't like him, that's it.*

dada sacked as he don't have a good relation with the white's, i mean the icc, england, australlia, newzealand, greg chapple. i think you are getting my point.

just what hair did to pakistan shows what these english doggies are up to.

as fas as sachin is conserned, sachin is good, though only runs can save him, otherwise every one can be sacked. saurav ganguly's last 10 innings is better than sachin's so you can imagine very well, that saurav's sacking has nothing to do with the runs. take his last score and think for yourself.
__________


			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Remember that torches work when sun is not there.



sachin played from 16 yrs, that time he scored nothing, for the first 79 innings he don't have a century, and for saurav he was dropped after the 1st match and then again in 1996 after 4 yrs he started playing. he scored back to back centuries, so he managed a place. 

sachin destroyed the team when he became the captain, the team was 0 when saurav got the captainship, and saurav took the team to winning a lot, even managed to go to the world cup final.

old captains like mohammad azar. took money, and sell the country to defeat, and after all that saurav got the team to win all that matches.

saurav is the best captain, has over 10,000 one day runs, and over 5000 test runs, and is the best captain of india.

if after all this you  think sachin is better, than think again. 

and if someone can compair the record best india captain saurav ganguly to the new commer captain dravid, than sachin can be compaired with anyone, even with raina, and venu gopal.

remember this is team india, and not the zonal team of mumbai or karnatiaka. every one has a participation on a fair ground, and if that's not done, then this country is not a place worth living.

i hope this makes some good understaing of the game.

saurav is against icc, new zealand, england, australlia, but not against indian ex players, so people don't think he hates all those players who comments on him badly. try to think from different point of views, beleave me it helps.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: dada sacked because icc don't like him, that's it.*



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> dada sacked as he don't have a good relation with the white's, i mean the icc, england, australlia, newzealand, greg chapple. i think you are getting my point.



U SPEAKING WITHOUT ANY HEAD OR TOE....firstly ganguly was sackedbeacause of his bad form which he carried to long....adn he was saved all this while because INDIA was winning.....it came to limelight when india started FAILING......what whites have to do with it?????? 




			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> sachin played from 16 yrs, that time he scored nothing, for the first 79 innings he don't have a century, and for saurav he was dropped after the 1st match and then again in 1996 after 4 yrs he started playing. he scored back to back centuries, so he managed a place.



Again same thing.....ur mixing ODI and TEST knowledge........what were/are u doing when u were 16??? or what will u be doing at 16?? 




			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> sachin destroyed the team when he became the captain, the team was 0 when saurav got the captainship, and saurav took the team to winning a lot, even managed to go to the world cup final.
> 
> old captains like mohammad azar. took money, and sell the country to defeat, and after all that saurav got the team to win all that matches.
> 
> saurav is the best captain, has over 10,000 one day runs, and over 5000 test runs, and is the best captain of india.


SACHIN DESTROYED TEAM WHEN HE WAS CAPTAIN..........JOKE..SHOULD I LAUGH......
When sachin was captain only he performed..know 1 man army..and poeple used to swicth off tvs when he used to get out............

For u kindest info IN WC..for that matter from when sachin has started palying in ODI..SACHIN has only been the batsmen to score highest runs for india..and it was not due GANGULY but ude to sachinthat we reached FINALS.....
GANGULY form when he became captian was riding on his luck.....when lukc was over his dream was also over.....
captaincy brought soem lcuk to him...
Remember AUSTRALIA tour of india when gang was captian ..who played..DRAVID< LAXMAN, and BHAJJI
INDIA TOUR TO ENG..who played..SACHIN, SEHWAG, DRAVID....
NATWEST final....Yuvi and KAIF
WC- SACHIN highest run getter among all teams...
AUSTRALIA tour- LAXMAN, DRAVID, SACHIN , SEHWAG ..all batsman in form
PAKISTAN tour- SEHWAG, DRAVID, SACHIN

GANGULY WAS JUST LUCKY EHOUGH DURING GOOD TIME OF TEAM
WHEN ALL STARTED TO FAIL GANGULY'S FORM WAS NOTICED........

DID GANGULY HAD COURAGE TO RESIGN AND TAKE BLAME FOR INDIA'S DEFEATS AND HIS BAD FORM..NO>>SO HE HAD TO PAY


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 31, 2006)

*here is the answer to all that,*

SACHIN DESTROYED TEAM WHEN HE WAS CAPTAIN
yes he destroyed the team, that why you say this, "When sachin was captain only he performed..know 1 man army" why one man army? if he is the captain his team should perform, if destroyed the team, so the team lose matches. he scored centuries and the team lost the matches. his personal records got a hell lot of great, and the team got all the loss. yes, he destroyed the team. 


"it was not due GANGULY but ude to sachinthat we reached FINALS....." again you are right, it was sachin, because sachin took india to the finals and then made sure that india don't win the final because if india did, saurav will get a lot of fame and credit. that's why sachin got out in finals in low score.


"GANGULY form when he became captian was riding on his luck.....when lukc was over his dream was also over.....
captaincy brought soem lcuk to him..." right,  after the best captain for india's history, where the greats like gavskar and kapil dev, where the indian captain, saurav ganguly's records are better than all the greats, you say riding luck, and then you say "U SPEAKING WITHOUT ANY HEAD OR TOE...." now tell me who is with out the head and toe.


"firstly ganguly was sackedbeacause of his bad form which he carried to long....adn he was saved all this while because INDIA was winning.....it came to limelight when india started FAILING......what whites have to do with it??????" bad form, that was too long, then why was he sacked when the greg was the coach, you don't know these whites, these australlia people, they just want to dominate we indians, and when greg can't dominate saurav ganguly he wrote a 6 page long main, now in one month time how can one write 6 page email, what has he obserbed. he just want to rule, with saurav it was not possible, with dravid it's possible. that all.


"what were/are u doing when u were 16??? or what will u be doing at 16?? "
me? nothing, going to school in 16, that's it. but for your kind information this is team india, and any school going kid is not allowed to go there and ride his luck. and sachin was allowed, and he might be the top run getter, why not, but all those innings with out centuries is something of a big concern. i was doing nothing at 16 and actually no one should, until and unless he is competitive he should not get a chance, sachin should have played 4 yrs in ranji troffy and then should have got a chance, and that will have been fare. sachin got an unfair advantage and that's why he has all those 14 thousand runs and those hell lot of centuries.



NATWEST final....Yuvi and KAIF
yuvraj 69 kaif 75 or 85 right,
saurav ganguly scored 60 of 43 balls. who was better. you people forget everything.

AUSTRALIA tour- LAXMAN, DRAVID, SACHIN , SEHWAG ..all batsman in form
there was a 150 arround score from saurav ganguly as well.


DID GANGULY HAD COURAGE TO RESIGN AND TAKE BLAME FOR INDIA'S DEFEATS AND HIS BAD FORM..NO>>SO HE HAD TO PAY
after 6yrs captainsip the longest every, it's not a one day resign, there must be a proper time to say it's not to step down, and if you think that the proper time would be when you are touring in a game, out side india, and all of a sudden in the middle of a tournament, you are supposed to say it's time to stop down as the coach said, it's a criminal offence. either the time to say goodbye is at the begining of the towr or at the end, not in the middle of a going tournament, in the middle of a test match.


i know you will never say saurav gangulu is a good bats man, let his score 5000 test runs, what's great about it, say 10,000 odi runs, what's special about that, 10+ centuries in tests and 20+ in odi's what's so good about it, right, and about sachin, wheaher the team lose or not, wheather the other players perform or not, sachin is scoring 100's that's most important. 

i repeat my words, sachin was the one man army, and he destroyed the team, he lost most matches when he was the captain, non of the players performed when he was the captain, why all this, did no one like him, did sachin took bad players in the team, what's the reason that sachin lost all matches and saurav ganguly won all the matches.

why sachin played all good cricket in all the matches except the final, did he fell to presure of final, if so then he should not be allowed to play in the finals, or he don't what to win the finals as the captain takes all the credit.

saurav ganguly is the best indian captain till now, "Again same thing.....ur mixing ODI and TEST knowledge" right am mixing, as saurav is best indian test and odi captain EVER!!!!.


----------



## nikku12982 (Aug 31, 2006)

I will not support this, why sachin is compared with ganguly,they both have equal importance in cricket.Come off it ! compare their stats ! All Indian sportsmen are temperamental;we need guys who produce the goods most of the time. They are being paid for that - perhaps paid more than any other cricket... 

  The recent fiasco by the Men in Blue against West Indies in the One day series makes one point very clear. You need to have experienced players in the side to cope up the pressure and to adjust to the...

  So you are saying if Sachin, Sehwag and Kaif is removed from Indian team you are ok with the exclusion of Ganguly? 

 Are you giving a fair chance to the mentioned players? 

Ganguly got his chances for over 3 years towards the end of his career and he just got from bad to worst with every chance, so stop crying for him... 

  There is nothing wrong in giving(ganguly) him a chance to play. But the question is what is the guarantee that he will not create unnecessary tension in the team with regard to Dravid & Chapell....

  If u see the  ganguly got maximum chances after his successive failure in Indian cricket team in comparison to sachin.

  Every experts says wait and see sachin to perform.

 And believe that today also,nearly 70% of people,watching cricket would love to see sachin scores...


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 31, 2006)

I am providing sachin's record ....can u provide ganguly's record to prove ur WRONG point
I will give u sachins record 
when he played in finals 
*Sachin- 47 1954 141 46.52 5 11 *

In Series Won 
*Sachin- 127 5548 186* 51.37 19 26 *

Tendulkar made 673 runs in 11 matches in the 2003 World Cup, helping India reach the finals. While Australia retained the trophy that it had won in 1999, Tendulkar was given the Man of the Series award.

TEST record when sachin scored hundred and more
*100's in Tests India Won - 12
100's in Test Drawn - 15*

Ganguly's contribution --total test hundreds-12
*100's in Tests India Won-3  * 

I will make ur work easier ganguly's batting record in TEST as captain
49  2561  37.66  5

SACHIN's record in test
25 2054  51.35   7

Now consider this part of his captaincy -- the period from March 2003, till date: .  during this same time frame, his personal batting record is * no centuries, 9 --50s, and a batting average of 29.63.*
THOUGH Ganguly and Dravid began their careers together in 1996, why is Ganguly still struggling to reach 5000 Test runs when Dravid is nearing 8000? 

In 2000 He and Dravid had a similar Test record. He had 2505 runs (7 centuries) to Dravid's 2821 runs (6 centuries). Since then, Dravid has scored another 4875 runs (14 centuries) compared to Ganguly's 2444 runs (4 centuries) in Tests. 

Ganguly was good ...read 'WAS'....good in ODI's but a liability in TEST...kept his place in test as he was captain......
ganguly has only cantaincy winning record on his side...in which his share is very little....so by record only that ..u can say he was better captain...but ya forget abt comparing ganguly to GREAT LITTLE MASTER BLASTER SACHIN R TENDULKAR.....no where near him...and cannot be in near future also....
SO rest in peace...
and do read the BIG post by me abt sachins record comapring with dravid and ponting...who r better these days....or supposed to be better.....ganguly is no where dude..so stop carying abt his captaincy...talk by  for what he was taken in team....that is batting....hmmmmm bowling...hmmmm allrounder.......hmm i am confused as what to include him in team.


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 31, 2006)

*now you are up to dravid,*

no doubt, dravid in one of the best test player ever, and he is also a good one day player now. absolutely agreed with that point.

thanks for all the records, i have already told you, sachin only makes records, that's it. 


Tendulkar made 673 runs in 11 matches in the 2003 World Cup, helping India reach the finals. While Australia retained the trophy that it had won in 1999, Tendulkar was given the Man of the Series award.
how much had he made in the world cup final???????? think about it, he dose not scores in finals.


you talking of personal records, when sachin was captain team's records went bad, when saurav was captain his personal records were bad. which is better.


team wins that's important, and for that is sachin is declaired at 194 we are more than happy, 

people talk sachin to be gentle man, remember sachin has once done ball tampering and got his punishment, sachin's recation when he was declaired at 194, he said he was surprished, that shows what kind of a person he is when his personal records are conserned.


sachin is giving excuses for not playing matches, if he plays he will not get enough runs, and get out faster, and then he will be out of the team.



you are from mumbai so you support sachin and that's it. outside maharastra no one supports sachin. and if sachin is dropped, hopefully, then only maharastra will be on road, that the only thing that will happen. and i am a fan of dhoni, as am from ranchi, jharkhand. and also a big fan of dravid, but sachin, is running out of fans, and soon he will be running out of the team india.

forecast: saching will either retire, saying of inguries, or he will be dropped.
you thing he is fit, he will play a match and take rest for the entire series, just see for yourself.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 31, 2006)

Even if i would had been staying in bangladesh i would had been a great FAN of sachin..... 

In Quater Finals

Sachin- 3  210 141   70.00 1 0

Dravid- 2     57 48    28.50  0 0 

Ponting- 3 118 46     39.33 0 0 



In Semi Finals

Sachin- 7  232  83  33.14  0  2 

Dravid- 4     28 58 42.66   0  1

Ponting-5   71  37 14.20   0 0

* Finals

Sachin- 47  1954  141  46.52  5  11 

Dravid- 30     943 103*37.72   1   5

Ponting- 41 1406  140*40.17   2  6 *


This is sachins record for u with so called better batsmen in world cricket at the moment.....can u provide for ganguly.....???

U r so much a ignorant fellow dude....do not criticise beacause it is allowed here free.......u provide facts and figures and then talk........ do not ask dumb question as how many he scored WC finals.........as overall record speaks......


ABT captaincy record agreed ganguly's was better ...but was it due to ganguly's batting record for what he was included in team.....*HE IS IN TEAM SO U DO NOT FEEL HE SHOULD CONTRIBUTE WITH BAT??*.......
Agreed he played well in ODI but not in test......thats for sure..so what was he doing in test team......CAPTIANING?????...excuse me....if he is not doing his primary job properly then captaincy is secondary job......

UR fan of DHONI....i am too...but if tommorrow...he missed stumpings and drops catches and scores 50's ..he will be criticised.......as he is taken in team as WICKET KEEPER...scoring is just added responsibility.....understood....so do not talk abt captaincy......ganguly is dropped for not performing ion field with the bat...........

UR forecast also has no head nor tail---- 'sachin will retire' that everone knows dude...and will retire when he will know he cannot contribute for team.....and will never ever be dropped......my forecast.....  
Who cares if he plays or not..if he plays its and advantage for team INDIA...if he doesnt someone else will play in his place.......no matter what no one can take away form GENIOUS status....


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 31, 2006)

but was it due to ganguly's batting record for what he was included in team.....HE IS IN TEAM SO U DO NOT FEEL HE SHOULD CONTRIBUTE WITH BAT??.......
Agreed he played well in ODI but not in test......thats for sure..so what was he doing in test team


well, do we require to remove sachin or dravid, from the team of test match to take in gainguly. no, and about those 5000 runs at an average over 40 is not so bad that you can say that he should be removed from the tests. 

anyways saurav is a better captain and sachin is a better player.

saurav is good in one days, dravid is good in test matches.

anyways, after 10,000 odi runs with 5,000 tests runs with 10+ test centuries and 20+ in odi's i mean after sachin, it's the best. ok perhaps dravid is also better, or equal, so possibly 3rd best indian player. as sunil gavaskar don't have a one day stat, and kapil is a all rounder, 3rd best ever indian batsman, and all time best indian captain, in both one day and tests.

ok, not good fielder, but that's only in the circle, but at the deep, at the border, it's all the same for every one. 

over all saurav is a better cricketer. (captain+batsman) and that's what matter. 

saurav best captain ever of indian cricket. and this in one thing that "no one can take away form " . 
i think we should finish it here.

am a dhoni and saurav fan, and that will never change, and when if you ask a bangaladshi as you have told, you will get the answer.


----------



## nikku12982 (Sep 1, 2006)

i have gone through ur discussions............ and one thing i want to say

i am from chattisgarh,And great fan of sachin.......From my school friends,college friends and company mates mostly are fan of sachin...

Don't say to anybody that somebody is from mumbai,so he is great fan of sachin.

Whole India will come to streets if "Should sachin be sacked as like dada"  this phrase come out in media or some other means...

Be prepare of sachin comeback.He will definetly show u what he is capable of.....

No body dare even to put him out of team,so sacking sachin is no way.Be in your dream only........


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 1, 2006)

i m not into cricket anymore, its full of nasty politics, de squad gets whole lot of money and they dont perform.


----------



## rajasekharan (Sep 1, 2006)

me too...not in cricket anymore....waist of time


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Current Indian Cricket = A BIG JOKE

& Current Indian Cricket Board = A BIGGER JOKE with a BUNCH OF JOKERS!!!!*


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 2, 2006)

uttoransen said:
			
		

> anyways saurav is a better captain



I would like to settle this for once for and all

can u answer this...............
sourav had players like sachin, dravid, sehwag, yuvraj, kaif....while he was captain. when u have 1 sachin ur bound to suceed...so was with case when azhar was captain........

When sachin was captain, he was alone in indian team.
can u tell one name who was of the calibre of above players.

Azharuddin was retiring.
mongia & jadeja & azhar were involved in MF.
dravid was as slow as tortoise.
other names ???

sunil joshi, venkatesh prasad, dodda ganesh ?????

Were those international players ???


Also speaking on current status ....any team in this world will readily take SACHIN THE GREAT in its team....can u say this abt GANGULY??? 

@TechGuru#1,rajasekharan,sysfilez
IF u cannot write anything abt cricket ...y just write abt it here.....to increase ur posts...no offences...but ur posts do not contribute in any ways to this thread...think


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 2, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> I would like to settle this for once for and all
> can u answer this...............
> sourav had players like sachin, dravid, sehwag, yuvraj, kaif....while he was captain. when u have 1 sachin ur bound to suceed...so was with case when azhar was captain........
> When sachin was captain, he was alone in indian team.
> ...



absolutely correct, when sachin was the captain there was no good player, whos fault is that?
when saurav got the captainship, the team was zero. there was no performing players, azar and people like those had already taken bribes and sold the country to lose matches. what was the condition of the team then.

then saurav started building a great team. starting with yuvraj, kaif, and then forced dravid to do wicket keep. saurav did not get the players he searched for them. that was the first time when people from the under19 start comming into the team. he made this winning team, thats playing now.

and so is the team performing, there is no way that you can say anything wrong with the captainship of saurav ganguly, it's not only records that he is best at, also he made this team that's playing right now. people like shevag, yuvray, kaif, harbhajan, are the match winners, and also my favorite dhoni, these players were not available when saurav got the captainship.


why did sachin did not make a good team, sachin is a good batsman but not a good captain, and excuses don't help it, you have to agree that sachin is a falure as a captain.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 8, 2006)

@utorosen

Has anyone written or said like for GANGULY ??????????????????????????

# In terms of technique and compactness, Tendulkar is the best: Desmond Haynes.
# I have watched a lot of Tendulkar and we have spoken to each other a lot. He has it in him to be among the very best: Sir Garfield Sobers.
# He is 99.5 per cent perfect. I'd pay to see him: Viv Richards.
# I saw him playing on television and was struck by his technique, so I asked my wife to come look at him. Now I never saw myself play, but I feel that this player is playing much the same as I used to play, and she looked at him on Television and said yes, there is a similarity between the two... his compactness, technique, stroke production... it all seemed to gel: Sir Donald Bradman.
# Technically he stands out as the best because of his ability to increase the pace at will: David Boon.
# There is no shame being beaten by such a great player, Sachin is perhaps only next to the Don: Steve Waugh.
# *Sachin is cricket's God*: Barry Richards.
# Sachin is an attacker. He has much more power than Sunny. He wants to be the one to set the pace. He has to be on top. That's the buzz about him: Jeff Thompson.
# If I've to bowl to Sachin, I'll bowl with my helmet on. He hits the ball so hard: Dennis Lillee.
# You take Don Bradman away and he is next up I reckon: Steve Waugh.
# *I'll be going to bed having nightmares of Sachin just running down the wicket and belting me back over the head for six. He was unstoppable. I don't think anyone, apart from Don Bradman, is in the same class as Sachin Tendulkar. He is just an amazing player:* Shane Warne. 
When it comes to judging the best among these fabulous band of batsmen, my vote goes to Tendulkar. He has an uncanny ability to come out on top under different circumstances and under different conditions, whether it is Test cricket or one-day internationals. And more importantly, he has done this so young: Shane Warne.
Sachin's better; Lara is more risky outside the off stump: Mark Waugh. 
# West Indian great Brian Lara said Sachin Tendulkar was a peerless batsman with a lot more to offer. Lara, Test cricket's leading scorer with 11,294 runs, regarded Tendulkar the best batsman he ever watched despite the prolific success of Australian captain Ricky Ponting and South African Jacques Kallis. Lara said: "For me, the best batsman in the world is Sachin Tendulkar. I admire Jacques Kallis' consistency and Ricky Ponting, with the purple patch he's going though. Everybody gets 15 minutes of fame. But if there's one person I've admired over a 15-year period, it's definitely Sachin."
# *The fact of the matter is that India still need Sachin in a big way. All this talk of the youngsters taking over is very foolish. The reason why Tendulkar is so important for the team is because of his ability to inspire others and make them perform under pressure - *TOI
# Not only did Tendulkar continue playing, but he also emerged as one of the finest batsmen to grace the game and was regarded by the great Don Bradman as his modern reincarnation. Greg Chappell too is impressed with Sachin. The Australian believes the hype and expectations on Sachin is greater than even Bradman faced in his day. 
# The Indian coach said: Sachin carries a weight of collective expectation to the crease that few can comprehend. Bradman would not have had the weight of expectation that Sachin has on him every time he went out to bat."
#* "Cricketers like Sachin come once in a lifetime and I am privileged he played in my time," *said Pakistan legend Wasim Akram.
# Many hold Tendulkar's mastery of the craft high above anyone else in the modern era. Even the great Sir Don Bradman saw Sachin as his closest replica, indirectly branding the batting maestro better than Gavaskar.TOI
#*But the finest compliment must be that bookmakers would not fix the odds - or a game - until Tendulkar was out. *


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 9, 2006)

^^ ALL these were applicable abt Sachin 10 years ago,but NOT NOW!
& all likewise could be said abt GANGULY too,though NOT same MAYB like Sachin as an Batsmen,But DEFINETELY as Among the BEST INTERNATIONAL CRICKET CAPTAINS & certainly the BEST INDIAN CRICKET CAPTAIN ever yet!(who Single handedly made the Whole TEAM INDIA by Ganguly Magic)!!

But Now Look & Feel the HELL & Heaven of differences of Treatment both these class players of International Cricket r Getting!!!!!!!

Feels Extremely BAD at THAT & Hopelesely BAD for being a HONEST Citizen of such a India,which treats  their Heroes as VILLIANS,while every1 speaks abt their SO-CALLED paradigms of equality & Neutral Fair judgement,but fiendishly back-stabbing the outspoken but HONEST Harry!!!!

aur do pankti,jaate jaate,

.....kitna badal gaya insaan
sachin na khel kar/maje ley ke bhi bana raha bhagawan,
phir bhi,dada ko bhaga bhaga ke na khilake bana diya beiman 
aur baki is per maje le rahe saab gaande shaitaan!

abhi aasi hi din aaye,
to baki kiya raha bharat me aaur pakistan..

......kitna badal gaya hamara hindustaan!!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 9, 2006)

hey,hav u all forgotten  the no of runs dada scored .he is one of the few batsmen to score more than 10000 runs in world cricket.he is also the carrier f some of the greatest records.the highest third wicket partnership,the max no of sixes in a match(tauntan).etc etc.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 9, 2006)

^^ SORRY MAN !!!
*I agree with You 101% .(Nothing more the TRUTH)*
Even if i said so,these LAME curent Gen (the SO-INTELLIGENTGen X) Indians,would NOT arrogantly believe so,coz for them GANGULY is Only the WORST SUCKER PLAYER who NEVER KNEW How 2 play from the Very begining!!!

Now,with whom would u reason??? It is quite meaningless 2 point out the TRUTH here,when the Established facts of the day r already skewed,politically lopsided,utterly provincialistic & fully driven with immoral vendetta!

FAIR Cricket is the ONLY Victim here!


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 10, 2006)

what are u saying man u r comparing Tendulkar to Ganguly thats not right i think tendulkar is more agressive than ganguly and have u ppls seen ganguly how he bats and specially fields, i think ganguly should retire from both formats of International Cricket but tendulkar should play for 4 or 5 years more


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 10, 2006)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> what are u saying man u r comparing Tendulkar to Ganguly thats not right i think tendulkar is more agressive than ganguly and have u ppls seen ganguly how he bats and specially fields, i think ganguly should retire from both formats of International Cricket but tendulkar should play for 4 or 5 years more


WELCOME 2 the FIGHT-CLUB!



			
				TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Even if i said so,these LAME curent Gen (the SO-INTELLIGENTGen X) Indians,would NOT arrogantly believe so,coz for them GANGULY is Only the WORST SUCKER PLAYER who NEVER KNEW How 2 play from the Very begining!!!



^^ Mayb this SURELYapplies 2 U! 
but boy when from did u really start watching Cricket! *::Serious::*

& do Surely read my do pankti,jaate jaate!! *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 10, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Okay...i am watching GREAT SIR MASTER BALSTER SACHIN..since his debut and also Ganguly since his debut........

Here the discussion is abt how both r playing since last  few years........

If u have gone thru previous posts (Esp mine) then u can see ur self i haev posted all sachin records for u to see......
 And now can u please post in record of ganguly to press ur issue of inclusion of ganguly in india team.....or exclusion of sachin form indian team.....
COme on lets talk on FACTS and FIGURES......

Evryone knows GANguly has hit 10K runs in ODI..but for that he cannot take his place in indian team for granted and cannot be non performer ....just beacause  he WAS a captian..any ways he got a longer rope in indian team as he was captian......

Thats for ODI's ...u wil also agree that he was TOTALY non performer in TESTS....... go thru my few previous posts and see comparison of his and dravid...(did not compare with SACHIN..because then that would not be fair for ganguly...) and also both made debut together.....

COMEON WAITING FOR UR REPLY WITH FACTS AND FIGURES......

Else all discussion is useless abt his captiancy etc...............


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 11, 2006)

what is all this rubbish??
it is nothing but stupidity of the greatest order to even compare anybody with the greatest batsman of all time ie.sachin

who is ganguly??
he came into the team because of dalmiya,eventhough he wasn't performing well in domestic.
he was made captain because of dalmiya!
dada lost his form way back in 2001-2 in windies,after that mr.dada scored against likes of kenya/zimbabwe.

and all those who credit him of being a great captain,think again!
ganguly has never won a single test as a batsman and his last great odi knock came in soth-africa in 2001.

While he did politcs wid jaggu dada,people dravid/kumble/sehwag/sachin/bhajji won us matches and all that dada do was come and take away trophies..

remember in nagpur in 2004,what did the great dada do seeing a green top???
he ran away claiming to be injured and pushed dravid in the line of fire.

after pakistan tour,india went down from 2nd in odi's to 8th,lost 16 finals,lost to zimbabwe and what not.

And between all that poor dada did nothing.

And than when chappel came,he did a high-voltage drama in zimbabwe,broke team's unity by leaking dressing-room talks in media,than staying back in harare with bhajji and zaheer khan while rest of the team moved forward.

thankfully,pawar won the election,threw the "Deadwood" out.

And than what did bengal do??? they are such patriots that they boo their country in kolkata...burnt effigies in full public view..

even then ganguly kept meeting politicians like arun jaitely/buddhadeb bhattacharya to get into the team...

than even that didn't work!!! so what did dada do??- he back-stabbed his mentor(dalmiya).

what a great personality and leader is ganguly!!! hats-off to him.

And please don't insult greats like sachin/dravid by even speaking their name in same breath with ganguly.

ganguly was a good player till 2002 and after that he should thank dalmiya for the additional 3.5 yrs he played.
__________
and ya i forgot!
i cannot help but laugh at people who say sachin never won us a match or his centuries never won us matches...

now guess what??-the last time i saw a cricket match,i remember seeing 11players playing for each side???? hello anybody there??

and if i know correctly,you need bowlers to take 20 wickets in test to win matches..

and the last time i read a cricket book,it said sachin is a batsman and not a bowler...is it true??

when did india have mcgrath/lee/gillespie/warne/mc.dermott/ambrose/walsh/wasim akram/waqar younis in their side??

ponting/inzi/lara are very very lucky to be playing alongwith some of the greatest bowlers of all time,who could on their day even defend a total of 150.

during sachin's prime we only had kumble who was real match-winner and to some extent srinath,but they also didn't do all that well abroad.

sachin never had support of  mark&steve waugh,hayden,gilchrist,langer,martyn in batting till 2001 when dravid really started doing well.

sachin has always was lone warrior abroad and diss-appointingly you have to take 20 wickets also to win matches...which never happened until recently.

i pity people who just for sake of argument and regionalistic biases critcise sachin.


----------



## mediator (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh..well! I dont say that for Sachin alone, but for the whole cricket team. Any player who doesnt play well constantly for 5-6 games shud be  suspended from the team for some time and not sacked. Tha player shud be made to excercise day and night and made to bear all kinds of physical tortures until he gets his spirits back.
But still if he doesnt then definitely he shud be sacked! Look at veeru.....he has become a couch potato. He can hardly run. Sachin yeah he hardly makes runs now. 1 in 15 matches is his ratio of making runs. Thats not the ratio of even some Indian bowlers. 

He has played enormously since the age of 16 r 17 whateva.....but now instead facing an embarassing situation such as sacking, he shud resign elegantly!

I dont want to see cricket match once outta 15 in which Sachin makes a century and makes 0 in the rest. Rather I wud prefer seeing all his matches in which he scores an average of atleast 40.

In the reszt of the countries like Australia which show tremendous professionalism, they suspend any player irrespective of his repute if he doesnt play well continously and thats why Ausytralia is the world leader in cricket. But here we are stuck, depending only on Saching, praying to God that he makes some score. We dont want a sole hero in our team, but we want a team consisting of heroes.

Sachin I wud say has become a good bowler now instead of batsman!
Also its the fault of media which popularises the cricketer (who becomes a hero in any match) and continously keeps on doing so until he regresses badly. He is made to come in all sort of ads starting from footwear,tea ads to Gutaka ads.

If cricketers will spend all their time in such activities, partying all around with media following them and glamourising them,offering them more ads.........then what else do u think will happen ?? These guys are getting deteriorated day by day!
They are not thinking about the country now! 

Some 6-7 sackings will surely give them a few thousand volts shock and bring the players back to their minds.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re:Check b4 u Speak about a LEGEND!*

*Sourav Ganguly : Data never lie !*
Highlights

    * More than 10000 (10123) runs in     one day international –only behind Sachin, Inzamam and Jayasuria.     
    * More than 15000 runs in international cricket
    * 22 centuries in one day      international – the    second-highest number of     centuries by any ODI player next to Sachin Only.        
    * He has captained India in the highest number of Tests (49).                              
    * Most successful Indian       captain –21 tests win in 49test captaincy –next to him is far behind, Azharuddin -14 win in 47 matches. .
    * Under Sourav's stewardship, splendid eight-match winning streak took  Indian team all the way to the World Cup final in 2003 after a long hiatus of  20 odd years
    * He is the only Indian Captain to win both the One-Day and Test Series   on Pakistani soil- Victory in Pakistan - India's first away from home in 11 years
    * First Indian captain to win a one-day series in the West Indies
    * First Indian captain to win a series in recent Zimbabwe tour 
    * Ganguly was named Sport Star Person of the Year 1998 and won the Arjuna Award in the same year.
    * He became only the third cricketer ever to score a century on debut at Lord's after Harry Graham and John Hampshire
    * He scored 183 against Sri Lanka at Taunton in the 1999 cricket World Cup, the highest by an Indian in World Cup cricket.
    * 18 of the ODI centuries have been in winning causes.
    * Sachin –Sourav combo: His opening partnership with Tendulkar is the most successful ever in one-day cricket. This pair has the highest number of century partnership (16) for the first wicket. They together have scored 5308 runs at an average of 45.37 

Ganguly – The Real Match Winner
Sourav Ganguly made his One Day International debut in early 1992 and then was dumped into wilderness before regaining his place in mid-1996 during India's England tour. Since then, in One Day Internationals, the following list indicates that there have been hardly a player or two better than Sourav who could be termed as a real match-winner.
Man of the Match award winners with 15 or more awards throughout the career  
are listed below (since May 1996 to till dec 2005) :




Sl. No.
Player
For
MoM Award
1
SR Tendulkar
Ind
36
2
ST Jayasuriya
SL
31
3
Sourav Ganguly
Ind
30
4
JH Kallis
SAf
24
5
RT Ponting
Aus
22
6
MS Atapattu
SL
20
7
AC Gilchrist
Aus
20
8
L Klusener
SAf
19
9
NJ Astle
NZ
17
10
PA de Silva
SL
15
11
Saeed Anwar
Pak
15
12
Shahid Afridi
Pak
15
13
HH Gibbs
SAf
15
14
Mohammad Yousuf
Pak
15

He was 30 times man of the match and
6 times man of the series. By any cricketing standard it is quitebrilliant feat! Almost in every 10 matches he became man of the match!
Compare ODI Icons

Name Match Runs HS BatAv 100 50  W BB Bowl Av 5w Ct St
Tendulkar 362 14146 186* 44.20 39 72 142 5/32 43.61 2 107 0
Sourav 279 10123  183 40.65 22 60 93 5/16 37.31 2 96 0
Dravid 280 9048 153 40.21 11 68 4 2/43 42.50 0 167 14
Inzamam 356 11251 137* 39.89 10 82 3 1/0 21.33 0 104 0
Jayasurya 355 10525 189 31.79 19 59 271 6/29 36.84 4 107 0
Lara 259 9359 169 41.41 19 57 4 2/5 15.25 0 109 0
Ponting 247 8958 145 42.25 19 51 3 1/12 34.66 0 103 0
Steve Waugh 325 7569 120* 32.90 3 45 195 4/33 34.67 0 111 0
Jack Kallis 229 7954 139 44.18 13 56 201 5/30 32.07 2 89 0

ODI Career Highest Individual Scores
Based on all matches up to and including 
ODI # 2364 : India v Pakistan at Abu Dhabi, 2nd ODI, 19/04/2006
194 	Saeed Anwar 	Pakistan v India at Chennai, Independence Cup, 1996/97 [1209]
189* 	IVA Richards 	West Indies v England at Manchester, Texaco Trophy, 1984 [264]
189 	ST Jayasuriya 	Sri Lanka v India at Sharjah, Champions Trophy, 2000/01 [1652]
188* 	G Kirsten 	South Africa v United Arab Emirates at Rawalpindi, World Cup, 1995/96 [1049]
186* 	SR Tendulkar 	India v New Zealand at Hyderabad, 2nd ODI, 1999/00 [1523]
183* 	MS Dhoni 	India v Sri Lanka at Jaipur, 3rd ODI, 2005/06 [2290]
183 	SC Ganguly 	India v Sri Lanka at Taunton, World Cup, 1999 [1463]
181 	IVA Richards 	West Indies v Sri Lanka at Karachi, World Cup, 1987/88 [457]
175* 	N Kapil Dev 	India v Zimbabwe at Tunbridge Wells, World Cup, 1983 [216]
175 	HH Gibbs 	South Africa v Australia at Johannesburg, 5th ODI, 2005/06 [2349]
173 	ME Waugh 	
Australia v West Indies at Melbourne, Carlton Series, 2000/01 [1687]


ODIs - Most Matches as Captain
Based on all matches up to and including 
ODI #2364: India v Pakistan at Abu Dhabi, DLF Cup 2nd ODI, 19 Apr 2006
Won Lost Tied No Result
193 A Ranatunga Sri Lanka 89 95 1 8
191 SP Fleming New Zealand 84 94 1 12
178 AR Border Australia 107 67 1 3
173 M Azharuddin India 89 76 2 6
147 SC Ganguly India 76 66 0 5
139 Imran Khan Pakistan 75 59 1 4
138 WJ Cronje South Africa 99 35 1 3
119 RT Ponting Australia 90 22 2 5
118 ST Jayasuriya Sri Lanka 66 47 2 3
109 Wasim Akram Pakistan 66 41 2 0
106 SR Waugh Australia 67 35 3 1
105 IVA Richards West Indies 67 36 0 2

Sourav In World Cup:

Mat Runs HS BatAv 100 50 W BB BowlAv 5w Ct St

World cup 18 844 183 56.26 4 1 9 3/22 31.44 0 1 0
in England 7 379 183 54.14 1 1 6 3/27 32.50 0 0 0
in South Africa 10 441 112* 63.00 3 0 0 - - 0 1 0
in Zimbabwe 1 24 24 24.00 0 0 3 3/22 7.33 0 0 0

as captain 11 465 112* 58.12 3 0 3 3/22 29.33 0 1 0

Not as captain 7 379 183 54.14 1 1 6 3/27 32.50 0 0 0

Semi finals 1 111 111* - 1 0 - - - - 0 0
Grand finals  1 24 24 24.00 0 0 - - - - 0 0

Sourav As captain:

Year 	Opposition 	Location 	Played 	Won 	Lost 	Drawn
2002/ 3 	West Indies 	India 	3 	2 	0 	1
2002/ 3 	New Zealand 	New Zealand 	2 	0 	2 	0
2003/ 4 	New Zealand 	India 	1 	0 	0 	1
2003/ 4 	Australia 	Australia 	4 	1 	1 	2
2003/ 4† 	Pakistan 	Pakistan 	1 	1 	0 	0
2004/ 5 	Australia 	India 	2 	0 	1 	1
2004/ 5 	South Africa 	India 	2 	1 	0 	1
2004/ 5 	Bangladesh 	Bangladesh 	2 	2 	0 	0
2004/ 5 	Pakistan 	India 	3 	1 	1 	1
Total 	49 	21 	13 	15


Ganguly - In the League of Successful ODI Captains Overall Record

Sl. No. 	Player 	Team 	ODI 	Won 	Lost 	No result 	Tied 	Span Started 	Span Ended 	Win  % 	Loss  %
1 	Border, AR 	Aus 	178 	107 	67 	3 	1 	 06 Jan 1985 	 08 Apr 1994 	60.11 	37.64
2 	Cronje, WJ 	SAf 	138 	99 	35 	3 	1 	 08 Jan 1994 	 31 Mar 2000 	71.74 	25.36
3 	Azharuddin, M 	Ind 	174 	90 	76 	6 	2 	 01 Mar 1990 	 12 Jun 1999 	51.72 	43.68
4 	Ranatunga, A 	SL 	193 	89 	95 	8 	1 	 29 Oct 1988 	 30 May 1999 	46.11 	49.22
5 	Ponting, RT 	Aus 	107 	82 	18 	5 	2 	22 Mar 2002 	10 Dec 2005 	76.64 	16.82
6 	Fleming, SP 	NZ 	183 	79 	91 	12 	1 	25 Mar 1997 	06 Nov 2005 	43.17 	49.73
7 	Ganguly, SC 	Ind 	147 	76 	66 	5 	0 	 05 Sep 1999 	 06 Sep 2005 	51.70 	44.90
8 	Imran Khan 	Pak 	139 	75 	59 	4 	1 	 17 Jul 1982 	 25 Mar 1992 	53.96 	42.45
9 	Richards, IVA 	WI 	106 	68 	36 	2 	0 	 30 May 1980 	 27 May 1991 	64.15 	33.96
10 	Waugh, SR 	Aus 	106 	67 	35 	1 	3 	 13 Apr 1997 	 03 Feb 2002 	63.21 	33.02
11 	Jayasuriya, ST 	SL 	118 	66 	47 	3 	2 	26 Jan 1998 	07 Apr 2003 	55.93 	39.83
12 	Wasim Akram 	Pak 	109 	66 	41 	0 	2 	 01 Feb 1993 	 04 Feb 2000 	60.55 	37.61
13 	Lloyd, CH 	WI 	83 	63 	18 	1 	1 	 07 Jun 1975 	 06 Mar 1985 	75.90 	21.69
14 	Pollock, SM 	Wld 	97 	60 	33 	1 	3 	28 Mar 2000 	09 Oct 2005 	61.86 	34.02


Players in bold are yet to say goodbye to LOI (Limited Over International) cricket.
Ganguly - In the League of Successful ODI Captains – in Foreign Soil

Sl. No 	Player 	Team 	ODI 	Won 	Lost 	No Result 	Tied 	Span started 	Span ended 	Win % 	Lost  %
1 	WJ Cronje 	SAf 	87 	60 	24 	2 	1 	08 Jan 1994 	 31 Mar 2000 	68.97 	27.59
2 	CH Lloyd 	WI 	76 	58 	16 	1 	1 	07 Jun 1975 	06 Mar 1985 	76.32 	21.05
3 	Sourav Ganguly 	Ind 	111 	58 	48 	5 	0 	05 Sep 1999 	 06 Sep 2005 	52.25 	43.24
4 	A Ranatunga 	SL 	145 	57 	84 	3 	1 	29 Oct 1988 	30 May 1999 	39.31 	57.93
5 	Imran Khan 	Pak 	103 	54 	47 	2 	0 	 17 Jul 1982 	 25 Mar 1992 	52.43 	45.63
6 	RT Ponting 	Aus 	70 	53 	12 	3 	2 	22 Mar 2002 	10 Dec 2005 	75.71 	17.14
7 	Wasim Akram 	Pak 	92 	53 	37 	0 	2 	 01 Feb 1993 	 04 Feb 2000 	57.61 	40.22
8 	M Azharuddin 	Ind 	116 	50 	59 	6 	1 	01 Mar 1990 	12 Jun 1999 	43.10 	50.86

Players in bold are yet to say goodbye to LOI (Limited Over International) cricket.
Ganguly - In the League of Successful Test Captains Overall Record

Sl. No. 	Player 	Team 	Test 	Won 	Lost 	Drawn 	Tied 	Span started 	Span ended 	Win % 	Loss %
1 	Waugh, SR 	Aus 	57 	41 	9 	7 	0 	 05 Mar 1999 	 06 Jan 2004 	71.93 	15.79
2 	Lloyd, CH 	WI 	74 	36 	12 	26 	0 	 22 Nov 1974 	 02 Jan 1985 	48.65 	16.22
3 	Border, AR 	Aus 	93 	32 	22 	38 	1 	 07 Dec 1984 	 29 Mar 1994 	34.41 	23.66
4 	Richards, IVA 	WI 	50 	27 	8 	15 	0 	 07 Aug 1980 	 12 Aug 1991 	54.00 	16.00
5 	Cronje, WJ 	SAf 	53 	27 	11 	15 	0 	 28 Jan 1994 	 06 Mar 2000 	50.94 	20.75
6 	Taylor, MA 	Aus 	50 	26 	13 	11 	0 	 28 Sep 1994 	 05 Jan 1999 	52.00 	26.00
7 	Fleming, SP 	NZ 	72 	25 	24 	23 	0 	14 Feb 1997 	17 Aug 2005 	34.72 	33.33
8 	Ganguly, SC 	Ind 	49 	21 	13 	15 	0 	10 Nov 2000 	22 Sep 2005 	42.86 	26.53
9 	Chappell, GS 	Aus 	48 	21 	13 	14 	0 	 28 Nov 1975 	 26 Apr 1983 	43.75 	27.08
10 	May, PBH 	Eng 	41 	20 	10 	11 	0 	 09 Jun 1955 	 22 Aug 1961 	48.78 	24.39
11 	Vaughan, MP 	Eng 	33 	19 	6 	8 	0 	31 Jul 2003 	03 Dec 2005 	57.58 	18.18
12 	Jayasuriya, ST 	SL 	38 	18 	12 	8 	0 	09 Sep 1999 	10 Nov 2002 	47.37 	31.58
13 	Brearley, JM 	Eng 	31 	18 	4 	9 	0 	 16 Jun 1977 	 01 Sep 1981 	58.06 	12.90
14 	Hussain, N 	Eng 	45 	17 	15 	13 	0 	 01 Jul 1999 	 28 Jul 2003 	37.78 	33.33
15 	Bradman, DG 	Aus 	24 	15 	3 	6 	0 	 04 Dec 1936 	 18 Aug 1948 	62.50 	12.50
16 	Ponting, RT 	Aus 	22 	15 	3 	4 	0 	08 Mar 2004 	29 Nov 2005 	68.18 	13.64
17 	Chappell, IM 	Aus 	30 	15 	5 	10 	0 	 12 Feb 1971 	 03 Sep 1975 	50.00 	16.67

Ganguly - In the League of Successful Test Captains in Foreign Soil

Sl. No. 	Player 	Team 	Test 	Won 	Lost 	Drawn 	Tied 	Span started 	Span  ended 	Win  % 	Lost  %
1 	CH Lloyd 	WI 	50 	23 	10 	17 	0 	 22 Nov 1974 	 02 Jan 1985 	46.00 	20.00
2 	SR Waugh 	Aus 	28 	19 	7 	2 	0 	 05 Mar 1999 	 13 May 2003 	67.86 	25.00
3 	AR Border 	Aus 	42 	13 	11 	17 	1 	 13 Jun 1985 	 29 Mar 1994 	30.95 	26.19
4 	IVA Richards 	WI 	26 	12 	6 	8 	0 	 07 Aug 1980 	 12 Aug 1991 	46.15 	23.08
5 	*Sourav Ganguly 	Ind 	28 	11 	10 	7 	0 	 10 Nov 2000 	 22 Sep 2005 	39.29 	35.71
6 	*SP Fleming 	NZ 	39 	10 	14 	15 	0 	 18 Sep 1997 	 17 Aug 2005 	25.64 	35.90


*Players in bold are yet to say goodbye to Test cricket.

Ganguly carries his bat 

Saurav Ganguly was only the third Indian to carry his bat through a (completed) LOI innings. The other two instances occurred almost a decade ago when Ravi Shastri batted through the Indian innings against the same opponent - Sri Lanka, at the same ground - VCA Ground, Nagpur. 

There have been many instances of Indian openers batting through an innings, but the following lists only those when India were batting first. When batting second, the only such remarkable instance was Sunil Gavaskar's 'famous' 36 not out against England in the 60 over innings of 1975 World Cup. Others are when India won without the stipulated number of overs being completed, and hence, would not qualify for this table.


Player
Runs 
Vs 
Ground
Date
SM Gavaskar
76
WI 
Sharjah
22.11.1985
RJ Shastri
101
SL
Nagpur
01.12.1990
SC Ganguly
130
SL
Nagpur 
22.03.1999


Ganguly achieved a rare feat 

Saurav Ganguly had become the fourth player to score a hundred and take four or more wickets in a LOI match. He achieved this distinction against Sri Lanka at Nagpur on 22nd March, 1999 in the second match of the Triangular series being played in India. The other Indian who has done this is Sachin Tendulkar. The following table lists the four instances.

Player
For
Runes
Bowling
Vs
Season 
Season
Date
Collingwood PD
Eng
112*
6/31
Ban
2005
Trent Bridge
21-Jun-05
Richards, IVA
WI
119
5/41
NZ
1986-87
Dunedin
18-Mar-87
Shoaib Malik
Pak
118
4/19
HKg
2004
Colombo (SSC)
18-Jul-04
Ganguly, SC
Ind
130*
4/21
SL
1998-99
Nagpur
22-Mar-99
Gayle, CH
WI
112*
4/24
Zim
2003-04
Harare
30-Nov-03
Tendulkar, SR
Ind
141
4/38
Aus
1998-99
Dhaka
28-Oct-98
Jayasuriya, ST
SL
122
4/39
Aus
2002-03
Sydney (SCG)
9-Jan-03
Kloppenberg, JF
Net
121
4/42
Nam
2002-03
Bloemfontein
3-Mar-03
Astle, NJ
NZ
117
4/43
Pak
1996-97
Mohali
9-May-97



ODIs - Most Man of the Match Awards
Based on all matches up to and including 
ODI #2364: India v Pakistan at Abu Dhabi, DLF Cup 2nd ODI, 19 Apr 2006
Name Matches Awards Team
SR Tendulkar 362 51 India
ST Jayasuriya 357 37 Sri Lanka
IVA Richards 187 31 West Indies
PA de Silva 308 31 Sri Lanka
BC Lara 259 30 West Indies
SC Ganguly 279 30 India
Saeed Anwar 247 28 Pakistan
NJ Astle 212 25 New Zealand
DL Haynes 238 25 West Indies
JH Kallis 231 24 South Africa
A Ranatunga 269 24 Sri Lanka
AC Gilchrist 239 23 Australia
Inzamam-ul-Haq 361 23 Pakistan
RT Ponting 250 22 Australia
Wasim Akram 356 22 Pakistan
ME Waugh 244 21 Australia
SR Waugh 325 21 Australia
CG Greenidge 128 20 West Indies
Only Man of the Match Awards for an individual game are included.
Batsman/bowler/fielder of the Match Awards are excluded as are
Man of the Finals Awards in WSC games in Australia, where until the
mid-1990s one Award was made to cover all the Finals
Contributed by StatsGuru (stats@...)
ODI Career Highest Individual Scores
Based on all matches up to and including 
ODI # 2364 : India v Pakistan at Abu Dhabi, 2nd ODI, 19/04/2006


194 	Saeed Anwar 	Pakistan v India at Chennai, Independence Cup, 1996/97 [1209]
189* 	IVA Richards 	West Indies v England at Manchester, Texaco Trophy, 1984 [264]
189 	ST Jayasuriya 	Sri Lanka v India at Sharjah, Champions Trophy, 2000/01 [1652]
188* 	G Kirsten 	South Africa v United Arab Emirates at Rawalpindi, World Cup, 1995/96 [1049]
186* 	SR Tendulkar 	India v New Zealand at Hyderabad, 2nd ODI, 1999/00 [1523]
183* 	MS Dhoni 	India v Sri Lanka at Jaipur, 3rd ODI, 2005/06 [2290]
183 	SC Ganguly 	India v Sri Lanka at Taunton, World Cup, 1999 [1463]
181 	IVA Richards 	West Indies v Sri Lanka at Karachi, World Cup, 1987/88 [457]
175* 	N Kapil Dev 	India v Zimbabwe at Tunbridge Wells, World Cup, 1983 [216]
175 	HH Gibbs 	South Africa v Australia at Johannesburg, 5th ODI, 2005/06 [2349]
173 	ME Waugh 	Australia v West Indies at Melbourne, Carlton Series, 2000/01 [1687]
172* 	CB Wishart 	Zimbabwe v Namibia at Harare, World Cup, 2002/03 [1943]
172 	AC Gilchrist 	Australia v Zimbabwe at Hobart, VB Series, 2003/04 [2082]
172 	L Vincent 	New Zealand v Zimbabwe at Bulawayo, Videocon Triangular Series, 2005/06 [2272]
171* 	GM Turner 	New Zealand v East Africa at Birmingham, World Cup, 1975 [20]
169* 	DJ Callaghan 	South Africa v New Zealand at Verwoerdburg, Mandela Trophy, 1994/95 [960]
169 	BC Lara 	West Indies v Sri Lanka at Sharjah, Champions Trophy, 1995/96 [1010]
167* 	RA Smith 	England v Australia at Birmingham, Texaco Trophy, 1993 [831]
164 	RT Ponting 	Australia v South Africa at Johannesburg, 5th ODI, 2005/06 [2349]
161 	AC Hudson 	South Africa v Netherlands at Rawalpindi, World Cup, 1995/96 [1073]
159* 	D Mongia 	India v Zimbabwe at Guwahati, 5th ODI, 2001/02 [1818]
158 	DI Gower 	England v New Zealand at Brisbane, World Series Cup, 1982/83 [168]
156 	BC Lara 	West Indies v Pakistan at Adelaide, VB Series, 2004/05 [2213]
156 	A Symonds 	Australia v New Zealand at Wellington, Chappell-Hadlee Trophy, 2005/06 [2302]
154 	AC Gilchrist 	Australia v Sri Lanka at Melbourne, Carlton & United Series, 1998/99 [1403]
153* 	IVA Richards 	West Indies v Australia at Melbourne, World Series Cup, 1979/80 [78]
153* 	M Azharuddin 	India v Zimbabwe at Cuttack, Pepsi Triangular Series, 1997/98 [1311]
153* 	SC Ganguly 	India v New Zealand at Gwalior, 3rd ODI, 1999/00 [1524]
153* 	CH Gayle 	West Indies v Zimbabwe at Bulawayo, 1st ODI, 2003/04 [2065]
153 	BC Lara 	West Indies v Pakistan at Sharjah, Champions Trophy, 1993/94 [845]
153 	R Dravid 	India v New Zealand at Hyderabad, 2nd ODI, 1999/00 [1523]
153 	HH Gibbs 	
South Africa v Bangladesh at Potchefstroom, 1st ODI, 2002/03 [1890]

ODIs - Most Centuries

Based on all matches up to and including 
ODI #2364: India v Pakistan at Abu Dhabi, DLF Cup 2nd ODI, 19 Apr 2006
For 100s Mts Aus Eng RSA WI NZ Ind Pak SL Zim Ban Oth
SR Tendulkar Ind 39 362 7 1 3 2 4 - 5 7 5 0 5
SC Ganguly Ind 22 279 1 1 3 0 3 - 2 4 3 1 4
Saeed Anwar Pak 20 247 1 0 0 2 4 4 - 7 2 0 0
RT Ponting Aus 20 250 - 3 2 1 2 4 1 4 1 1 1
BC Lara WI 19 259 3 1 3 - 2 0 5 2 1 1 1
ST Jayasuriya SL 19 357 2 2 0 0 4 5 3 - 1 2 0
ME Waugh Aus 18 244 - 1 2 3 3 3 1 1 3 0 1
DL Haynes WI 17 238 6 2 0 - 2 2 4 1 0 - -
HH Gibbs RSA 16 185 2 2 - 4 1 2 1 1 1 1 1
NJ Astle NZ 16 212 1 2 1 1 - 5 2 0 3 0 1
AC Gilchrist Aus 14 239 - 2 2 0 2 1 1 4 1 0 1
G Kirsten RSA 13 185 2 1 - 0 2 4 2 0 0 0 2
JH Kallis RSA 13 231 1 1 - 3 3 0 1 3 1 0 0
CH Gayle WI 11 128 0 1 2 - 0 3 1 0 2 0 2
CG Greenidge WI 11 128 1 0 - - 3 3 2 1 1 - -
IVA Richards WI 11 187 3 3 - - 1 3 0 1 0 - -
Mohammad Yousuf Pak 11 217 1 0 0 2 1 1 - 2 2 2 0
MS Atapattu SL 11 253 1 1 2 0 0 2 3 - 1 0 1
R Dravid Ind 11 287 0 0 0 2 2 - 2 3 0 0 2
PA de Silva SL 11 308 2 0 0 0 0 3 3 - 2 0 1
ME Trescothick Eng 10 114 1 - 1 2 0 2 2 0 1 1 0
Ijaz Ahmed Pak 10 250 1 1 2 0 0 2 - 1 2 1 0
Inzamam-ul-Haq Pak 10 361 0 0 0 0 1 4 - 4 1 0 0

ODI Career Batting - Most Runs

Based on all matches up to and including 
ODI # 2364: India v Pakistan at Abu Dhabi, 2nd ODI, 19/04/2006
Name Mat I NO Runs HS Ave SR 100 50 Ct St Team
SR Tendulkar 362 353 33 14146 186* 44.20 85.98 39 72 107 - IND
Inzamam-ul-Haq 361 336 49 11407 137* 39.74 74.39 10 83 104 - PAK/ASIA-XI
ST Jayasuriya 357 348 15 10625 189 31.90 88.86 19 60 107 - SL/ASIA-XI
SC Ganguly 279 270 21 10123 183 40.65 73.79 22 60 96 - IND/ASIA-XI
R Dravid 287 266 34 9379 153 40.42 70.49 11 71 171 14 IND/ASIA-XI/ICC-XI
M Azharuddin 334 308 54 9378 153* 36.92 73.99 7 58 156 - IND
BC Lara 259 252 26 9359 169 41.41 79.46 19 57 109 - WI/ICC-XI
PA de Silva 308 296 30 9284 145 34.90 81.13 11 64 95 - SL
RT Ponting 250 244 29 9191 164 42.74 79.34 20 52 104 - AUS/ICC-XI
Saeed Anwar 247 244 19 8823 194 39.21 80.66 20 43 42 - PAK
DL Haynes 238 237 28 8648 152* 41.37 63.09 17 57 59 - WI
ME Waugh 244 236 20 8500 173 39.35 76.83 18 50 108 - AUS
MS Atapattu 253 246 28 8233 132* 37.76 67.72 11 59 70 - SL
AC Gilchrist 239 233 9 8125 172 36.27 96.35 14 44 342 42 AUS/ICC-XI
JH Kallis 231 221 39 7995 139 43.92 70.49 13 56 90 - RSA/AFRICA-XI/ICC-XI
SR Waugh 325 288 58 7569 120* 32.90 75.91 3 45 111 - AUS
A Ranatunga 269 255 47 7456 131* 35.84 77.91 4 49 63 - SL
Javed Miandad 233 218 41 7381 119* 41.70 66.99 8 50 71 2 PAK
Mohammad Yousuf 217 206 28 7223 141* 40.57 74.76 11 48 49 - PAK/ASIA-XI
SP Fleming 253 243 19 7184 134* 32.07 71.01 6 43 116 - NZ/ICC-XI
Saleem Malik 283 256 38 7170 102 32.88 76.41 5 47 81 - PAK
MG Bevan 232 196 67 6912 108* 53.58 74.16 6 46 69 - AUS
NJ Astle 212 207 14 6890 145* 35.69 72.74 16 40 80 - NZ
G Kirsten 185 185 19 6798 188* 40.95 72.04 13 45 61 1 RSA
A Flower 213 208 16 6786 145 35.34 74.60 4 55 141 32 ZIM
IVA Richards 187 167 24 6721 189* 47.00 90.20 11 45 100 - WI
Ijaz Ahmed 250 232 29 6564 139* 32.33 80.30 10 37 90 - PAK
GW Flower 219 212 18 6536 142* 33.69 67.54 6 40 86 - ZIM
AR Border 273 252 39 6524 127* 30.62 71.40 3 39 127 - AUS
RB Richardson 224 217 30 6248 122 33.41 63.74 5 44 75 - WI
HH Gibbs 185 184 13 6117 175 35.77 82.09 16 25 77 - RSA
DM Jones 164 161 25 6068 145 44.61 72.56 7 46 54 - AUS

ODIs - Most Sixes in Career

Based on all matches up to and including 
ODI #2364: India v Pakistan at Abu Dhabi, DLF Cup 2nd ODI, 19 Apr 2006
Name Mat I NO Runs HS Ave 100 SR 6s 6s/I Team
Shahid Afridi 224 214 9 4824 109 23.53 4 108.16 215 1.00 PAK 
ST Jayasuriya 357 348 15 10625 189 31.90 19 88.86 201 0.57 SL 
SC Ganguly 279 270 21 10123 183 40.65 22 73.79 168 0.62 IND 
CL Cairns 215 193 25 4950 115 29.46 4 84.26 153 0.79 NZ 
SR Tendulkar 362 353 33 14146 186* 44.20 39 85.98 149 0.42 IND 
Inzamam-ul-Haq 361 336 49 11407 137* 39.74 10 74.39 138 0.41 PAK 
IVA Richards 187 167 24 6721 189* 47.00 11 90.20 126 0.75 WI 
Wasim Akram 356 280 55 3717 86 16.52 0 88.28 121 0.43 PAK 
RT Ponting 250 244 29 9191 164 42.74 20 79.34 119 0.48 AUS 
AC Gilchrist 239 233 9 8125 172 36.27 14 96.35 117 0.50 AUS 
BC Lara 259 252 26 9359 169 41.41 19 79.46 110 0.43 WI 
PA de Silva 308 296 30 9284 145 34.90 11 81.13 102 0.34 SL 

ODIs - Most Runs in Boundaries in an Innings

Based on all matches up to and including 
ODI #2364: India v Pakistan at Abu Dhabi, DLF Cup 2nd ODI, 19 Apr 2006
Runs 6s 4s
126 7 21 HH Gibbs 175 South Africa v Australia Johannesburg 2005/06 
120 10 15 MS Dhoni 183* India v Sri Lanka Jaipur 2005/06 
118 5 22 Saeed Anwar 194 Pakistan v India Chennai 1997 
118 9 16 L Vincent 172 New Zealand v Zimbabwe Bulawayo 2005/06 
114 5 21 IVA Richards 189* West Indies v England Manchester 1984 
110 11 11 ST Jayasuriya 134 Sri Lanka v Pakistan Singapore 1995/96 
110 7 17 SC Ganguly 183 India v Sri Lanka  Taunton 1999 
108 4 21 ST Jayasuriya 189 Sri Lanka v India Sharjah 2000/01 
106 7 16 IVA Richards 181 West Indies v Sri Lanka Karachi 1987/88 
106 9 13 RT Ponting 164 Australia v South Africa Johannesburg 2005/06 
100 6 16 N Kapil Dev 175* India v Zimbabwe Tunbridge Wells 1983 
100 4 19 DJ Callaghan 169* South Africa v New Zealand Centurion 1994/95 
Note: Only 4s and 6s are included and not 5s resulting from overthrows

ODIs - Most 50s in Career (including 100s)

Based on all matches up to and including 
ODI #2364: India v Pakistan at Abu Dhabi, DLF Cup 2nd ODI, 19 Apr 2006
50+ Mts Inns 100s 50-99
111 SR Tendulkar India 362 353 39 72
93 Inzamam-ul-Haq Pakistan 361 336 10 83
82 R Dravid India 287 266 11 71
82 SC Ganguly India 279 270 22 60
79 ST Jayasuriya Sri Lanka 357 348 19 60
76 BC Lara West Indies 259 252 19 57
75 PA de Silva Sri Lanka 308 296 11 64
74 DL Haynes West Indies 238 237 17 57
72 RT Ponting Australia 250 244 20 52
70 MS Atapattu Sri Lanka 253 246 11 59
69 JH Kallis South Africa 231 221 13 56
68 ME Waugh Australia 244 236 18 50
65 M Azharuddin India 334 308 7 58
63 Saeed Anwar Pakistan 247 244 20 43
59 Mohammad Yousuf Pakistan 217 206 11 48
59 A Flower Zimbabwe 213 208 4 55
58 G Kirsten South Africa 185 185 13 45
58&n


(Message over 64k, truncated.)

A few statistics, without comment:

A. Champion's trophy batting record:

Following are some best and some notable batting averages of Indian batsmen in Champion's trophy tournaments (previously, ICC Knockout):

Name                            Innings           Notout         Runs           Average

1. Kaif            -                   4                    2               206             103.00
2. Ganguly          -             11                    2               665               73.89
3. Sehwag             -            7                    2               298               59.60
4. Dravid               -           10                    2               442               55.25
5. Tendulkar              -       10                    2               359               44.88
6. Jadeja                  -         2                     0                84               42.00
7. Yuvraj                    -        7                     0              217               31.00
8. Laxman                -         4                     0              108               27.00
9. D. Mongia                -      3                     1                 1                 0.50


B. Indian Test Captains:

Following are the records of the Indians who had captained for at least 5 tests. "Percentage success" was calculated by the simple formula: Win: 100%, Draw: 50% and Loss: 0%.

Name                            Matches          Win    Draw   Loss  %Win     %Success
                                    Captained                   / Tie

1. Ganguly        -               49                   21       15      13   42.9        58.2
2. Dravid             -             17                     5         8        4   29.4        52.9
3. Gavaskar         -            47                     9       30        8    19.1       51.1
4. Azharuddin         -         47                    14       19      14    29.8       50.0
5. Wadekar           -          16                      4         8        4   25.0        50.0
6. Umrigarh            -           8                      2         4        2   25.0        50.0
7. N. Contractor        -       12                     2          8       2    16.3       50.0
8. Kapil Dev            -         34                      4       23        7   11.8        45.6
9. V. Mankad           -         6                     0          5       1     0.0         41.7
10. G. Ramchand       -       5                      1         2        2   20.0        40.0
11. Tendulkar           -        25                     4        12       9   16.0        40.0
12. Bedi                 -          22                     6          5     11   27.3        38.6
13. Pataudi (Jr.)         -       40                     9        12      19   22.5       37.5
14. L. Amarnath        -        15                     2          7       6   13.3       36.7
15. V. Hazare          -         14                     1          8       5      7.1       35.6
16. Vengsarkar            -     10                     2          3       5    20.0      35.0
17. Venkatraghavan        -    5                     0          3       2     0.0        30.0

****This is a C & P & so there is formatting error posting here so plz directly Refer here >>>* *sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/welovesourav/message/484
__________
*Also let's Compare:*

True Analysis of Saurav Ganguly's Performance only reveals that One day game is the bastion/forte of Sourav. His 22 centuries in ODI (next to Sachin Tendulkar ) and   more than 10000 magical runs ( next to Sachin and In zamum ) reinforce his necessity in Indian ODI squad .His performance in world cup if is scintillating then as a captain in world cup he was outstanding . After all , after prudential cup win in 1983 under captaincy of Kapil Dev , India reached to world cup final again after 20 long awaited years under the stewardship of --- Sourav Ganguly !

*In one day :*
# How 3 performs in success and failure time
# Compare their age

*www.welovesourav.com/com.doc

----------------------
*Sourav In World Cup  :*

                    Mat  Runs  HS   BatAv 100  50   W    BB  BowlAv  5w   Ct  St

World cup           18   844  183   56.26  4   1    9   3/22   31.44  0   1   0

in England             7   379 183   54.14   1   1   6  3/27   32.50  0   0  0

in South Africa       10   441 112*  63.00   3   0   0   -       -    0   1  0

in Zimbabwe            1    24  24   24.00   0   0   3  3/22    7.33  0   0  0

as captain            11   465 112*  58.12   3   0   3  3/22   29.33  0   1  0

not as captain         7   379 183   54.14   1   1   6  3/27   32.50  0   0  0

toss won              10   317 111*  35.22   1   1   3  1/16   45.33  0   1  0

toss lost              8   527 183   87.83   3   0   6  3/22   24.50  0   0  0

matches won           12   668 183   74.22   4   0   6  3/22   33.16  0   1  0

matches lost           6   176  97   29.33   0   1   3  1/16   28.00  0   0  0

won batting 1st        9   558 183   79.71   3   0   6  3/22   30.16  0   0  0

won batting 2nd        3   110 107*  55.00   1   0   0   -       -    0   1  0

lost batting 1st       3   135  97   45.00   0   1   1  1/16   31.00  0   0  0

lost batting 2nd                   3          41  24    13.66          0    0      2    1/22       26.50      0      0   0



grand finals           1    24  24   24.00   0   0   -   -       -    -   0  0

semi finals            1   111 111*    -     1   0   -   -       -    -   0  0



After seeing this statistics in world cup we hope that it is needless to doubt the performance of Sourav Ganguly as a batman in the most challenging and the biggest arena of world cricket –world cup.

In total 18 matches, he played in two world cups; he scored 844 runs with an impressive average of 56.26 with 4 century and one half century. His 183against Sri Lanka in Taunton, South Africa is the highest world cup score in one day cricket.

If we go little deeper we will see that he did better in second world cup in South Africa with a great average of 63 in 10 matches compared to England where in 7 matches he achieved an average quite impressive although -54.14 .

Even as a captain, his batting average is better (58.12) than the average (54.14) when he was a non captain. It clearly manifests the very fact that he is always a big tournament player and big challenge motivates him immensely.

Under his chieftain, India won 12 matches and lost six matches .that means that in the most challenging arena, sourav helped India to win every 2 matches out of 3 matches.

A commendable feat!

Finally he is the only captain after Kapil Dev, during whose tenure; India went to world cup final after 20 long years against Aussies in 2003!

Mr.Kiran More and your bunch of jockers --- do you still feel that the mentor of team India and with such impressive performance  , Sourav Ganguly does not deserve his place in 2007 world cup ??!!

Really you people make a mockery of Indian Cricket! you really dwarf Indian cricket to your own height !
formatting gone warry, Go Click here for PROPER Viewing >>> *www.welovesourav.com/wc.htm


----------



## jrkraj (Sep 11, 2006)

no


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 11, 2006)

you people are foolishly wasting your time on whether ganguly was of any good or sachin is of any good...

sourav was a politician who lived on aid of godfathers and political parties like dalmiya and CPI-M after 2001.

whereas sachin is a living legend and i will not insult this cricketing god,by even start defending him with a deadwood like ganguly.

and all this talk about him are spoken by sourav's biased and narrow-minded fans for whom individuals come before the country.

we all know how good ganguly is,we saw it in england.

so stop this politics about fallen politicians,and concentrate on tech,for which we are here.

and such stupid talks are not going to bring ganguly back and throw sachin out.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 11, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

@LegendKiller
 good one dude 

@TechGuru#1

Now i amust ask ur age..adn how much u watch cricket.......ur Cut paste work is also bad.....wrong sites dude.....i pity u.....
Here it goes...



> in South Africa 10 441 112* 63.00 3 0 0 - - 0 1 0
> [/QOUTE]
> can u please go and see against which opposition he has scored run????
> 
> ...


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 11, 2006)

As I Said(forewarned) earlier :


> "Now,with whom would u reason??? It is quite meaningless 2 point out the TRUTH here,when the Established facts of the day r already skewed,politically lopsided,utterly provincialistic & fully driven with immoral vendetta!"


My stand remains vindicated!
So,All the ninicomps r free 2 join the GANG of Legend killer/trashers!

I never encourage flaming nor do i personally flame,but facts/datas r the TRUTH,when they r even more deliberately avoided,their stands r more confirmed & compounded!



> so stop this politics about fallen politicians,and *concentrate on tech,for which we are here*



mayb u should have better seen first,where the topic was posted!!!
,.....or mayb i should have said...."U don't belong here.kid"


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 11, 2006)

THAT ONLY I AM SAYING...SAY WTH FACTS.....FROm 2000 till date......
TEST and then ODI..and forget his captiancy record.....discuss him as batsmen for hwat ganfuly was selected adn is dropped form the team...


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 12, 2006)

dear techguru,
like i said b4,u r foolishly wasting your time on someone who has no chance of coming back and everyone knows how good a player he is..

i didn't want to hurt you by any means and when i said concentrate on tech,means all of us here will be better served,if you use ur knowledge on better things.

at the end o d day,its ur choice,and i think i have said more than needed on what i think abt ganguly and sachin...

goodbye and cheers.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 12, 2006)

> dear techguru,
> like i said b4,u r foolishly wasting your time on someone who has no chance of coming back and everyone knows how good a player he is..



Yes,wasting time TRUE!,but tht i regularly Do,it's my COMPULSION for the NET!(So No Problemo)it doesn't hurts much for me!!!
I am NEVER trying 2 make some1 come back particularly in a Corrupted Board/team like India,who has already lost all reasons & sold its soul 2 the devil! who am I or the matter DADA b4 the Legendary Gr8 MORE & all! As they say,Devil's Own Agent knows BEST! & i'm NOT in my Life Going 2 challange the DEVIL who rules the roost nowdays![AJ] 

All but i was quoting the facts & establishing the TRUTHS!
& *L.... ...K*....my *L*ife's *K*ool......boy u seriously cant fathom how 2 hurt my feeelings! So move it & cut that away! u only tickle my fancies!!!u dont know where my sensibilities lies!

As,for that matter,very pitiable state of India & the Indians,when i see who much is the SLAVERY mentality ingrained in their psyche!
Our Big country being run by a foreigner lady who first-hand had no business in anything close 2 who she's attempting 2 do now!
& the the entire current pack of Jokers of Indian board of cricket selectors & members running around & most willingly following like a dog the whims/fancies/etc of a UNGREATFUL AUSSIE Pirate!(who himself was sadly inducted in2 the indian scene by the so-called DADA villian himself)


Anyway,I dont want 2 rant like a dork anymore here in the company of all OVER-intelligent champions of the cricket game@digit & thus would  luckily consider myself a less scoundrel in the ill-directed-lopsided arguments running here!

Take rgds & my Best of advance wishes for  CHAPPALINDIANS WINING the WORLD-CUP 2007


----------



## runeet (Sep 12, 2006)

No I dont think that Sachin should be sacked but I think that he should retire himself, before the rest of his limbs start to take the toll, he can literally retire a legend.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 14, 2006)

*[red]WHAT A TIGHT SLAP FROM SACHIN TO ALL THOSE WHO HAVE CRITICISED HIM........   

ALL HAVE TO EAT THERE WORDS NOW...........

LONG LIVE THE CRICKETING GOD...... THE GREAT SACHIN...... [/red] *


----------



## nikku12982 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Sachin ALA RE ALA...............*

Sachin Tendulkar returned to international cricket in full flight and doing what he does best, as he scored a century against the West Indies at the Kinrara Oval in Kuala Lumpur on Thursday.

 Tendulkar’s five towering sixes and 13 fours showed that he still had all the shots in his bag and was not afraid to use them.

Soon Tendulkar reached his 40th ODI hundred and sure more to come in near future.
 The Little Master was in full flow right from the start and seemed eager to make up for the lost time and even a brief rain-stoppage when India were 79/1 in 15 overs could not stop him.HE is just supurb.........

NOW WHO THE HELL WANT TO COMMENT IN FAVOUR OF THIS TOPIC.


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 14, 2006)

i completely agree wid wizrulz,this is indeed a perfect slap on the face of sachin's detractors and narrow-minded and biased saurav fans...

now go and hide your face under the bed.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 15, 2006)

Try and drop Sachin now!


----------



## anandk (Sep 15, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> Try and drop Sachin now!



ya !!!


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 15, 2006)

mods may safely lock this one as the thread has become meaningless after his showstopping knock, pity the bowlers didn't capitalize, sacjin wud hav felt more proud had india won it


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 15, 2006)

it seems finally the silly people who were questioning the cricket god's genius,have hidden underneath their beds..

stay there


----------



## mediator (Sep 16, 2006)

Oops! I think Sachin read this thread before scoring in the match! Neways then he shud read it everyday, before every match! Good.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: hehehe!!!!*

 "Justice/Truth Aceepted = 1 Sachin
Justice Denied = 1 Sourav
& that's the GREATEST Beimani/detractions/evil-fetched conspiracy in the ENTIRE history of Indian Cricket! " 
   

& when India Lost after all,why such meaningless boasting of moth-eaten pride! 

& Sachin's detractors/DADA's Tigers doesNOT hide underneath beds,hav sum problem connection 2 the NET & hence was MIA!!!
& Forget NOT,GOOD captaincy does SELDOM make GOOD/Legend players like DADA,who won & WON matches & made the NET Positive Contribution/outcome,unlike some meaningless knock which doesnot lead even 2 MATCH-Winning performance! 

but common,whom am i gonna reason with, some already closed & partial souls,who doesnot sense REASON Nor TRUTH!

N'way,u r as always welcome 2 involve in that GROSS self-indulgence!!! 

...& as I already said


> _I dont want 2 rant like a dork(Like ALL THE REST-fashionable Majority) anymore here in the company of all OVER-intelligent champions of the cricket game@digit & thus would voluntarirly dis-engage from the ill-directed-lopsided & closed arguments running here! & thus fortunately consider myself one less scoundrel!_



& as.I say...... it 's just ur lucky days......till the impending DOOOOM!
till then u better charge up.......& Forward Ho......the Gr8 Anti-Sourav Brigade!







But,hmm... sum ppl seem 2 never get out of their Mental block & change the things in a more OPEN & Factful-HONEST perspective!

Sheesh......!!!


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 17, 2006)

tech-guru,i presume that you come from bengal or are a bengali urself.

when in world sourav has won matches??? 

it is you who needs to come out of mental block,narrow-mindedness,regional bias and move forward.

i have come across many such meaningless tirades since last yr and believe me none of your foolish comments will ever make dada return to the team.

unless he meets some politicians or writes some more mails...


----------



## kirtan (Sep 17, 2006)

Try criticising him!He will surely bounce back.A true talent in himself sachin is the best.no one can get hundreds in every match he plays.he's making a comeback.give him some breathing space yaar!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 17, 2006)

LegendKiller said:
			
		

> ...................
> ...................
> 
> * unless he meets some politicians or writes some more mails...*


So sum1 here Honestly accepts that DADA has been wronged all for the WRONG reasons..........politics & political vendetta as u tell & i know that for all along...for getting a Legend MIA!!!

*So,Truth is the Ultimate VICTIM here !!!!!!!!
& i was NOT being chauvanist,but ONLY bitterly TRUTHFUL!*


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 17, 2006)

no he isn't,only a politician meets other for help.and ur living in a dream world dude..
ganguly is what he is today because of his god-father(dalmiya),otherwise ganguly would never have become and stayed as captain till 2005 and even selected in first place.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 18, 2006)

cummon guys, u  HONESTLY know the TRUTH!
the TRUTH is OUT there, U need really only be HONEST 2 c & understand that!
It is that simple,

of course,it's another matter,if one deliberately avoids that,as in this going hopeless pitiable BLIND & Grossly political Indian Cricket Team admin & selectors!

I cannot blabber around for ever,justifying the REAL truths if one cannot reason at all or deliberately avoid the REAL truthfor a GREAT wrong done!

ALL i can hope is u all, Sourav da's detractors, take the RED pill & get out out of ur Cricketing matrixes & Ultimately seek the REAL Truth OUT there!!!

As the MATRIX has totally engrossed & engulfed you(by Agent Chappel & More),it is for every1(india's) betterment 2 get out of there ASAP & SAVE the WORLD(atleast India)


----------



## eddie (Sep 18, 2006)

I also believe that Sourav was dropped because of politics but he did not do any good for himself as well. He just kept cribbing and did not perform in his bad times. After bring dropped, he played for Bengal in Ranji...he made ducks...he went to county...he made ducks again...he played 20-20...made ducks again. It was as though he wanted to open a duck farm. Add to that the continuous cribbing and he wrote his own future. He just did not put his head down and perform. Can you honestly say that if Ganguly was scoring hundreds in domestic or county cricket, it would have been possible to keep him out of the Indian team? The media would have been all over selectors and they would have had to select him no questions asked but he just kept getting ducks and lost all sympathy (barring bengalis).

On the other hand look at Sachin...he was injured...he was out and people were saying that he was over!!! What did he do? He took his time...nursed his injury to perfection...went to England...he hit hundreds!!! Even though it was against school teams but he got good match practice...he got himself fit. He came back to India...played in Selection matches...made quick fire 81. It was IMPOSSIBLE for selectors to drop him. They had no choice but to take him. This is what a great player is. As far as taking the red pill is concerned...IMHO if anyone needs to take any pills it is either Ganguly or Bengalis. No player can be selected on past record. If it was possible...we would be having Gavaskar batting and Kapil bowling for us


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Dont get COMMUNAL.it's a WARNING!!!!!! India had already Enough of it!*

& WAIT,......I'm but very surprised,u complete overlook the Shock/pressure/pains  &  pangs of  making India's greatest Captain & one of the greatest one-day players & who after all made this whole TEAM India concept.....being literally THROWN out of his TEAM-his Carrer & emotional home & turned out the greatest villian just OVERNIGHT!!!

Just give a a single ounce of consideration of what must have gone thorugh his entire mental thought process & remember he stood stoic in the entire episode-though knowing fully well who & what culprits & evil lobby worked for all this GREATEST wrong that overtook him!He has certainly NERVES of STEEL,which still made/makes DADA Not loose his composure & a nervous breakdown!!! Hats off 2 him for being that gentleman in this unpolite world!

U all might be doing ur BESt efforts in making him a FORGOTTEN HERO,just like Netaji-Subhas Bose,but however low u hit below the belt,Dada  will remain forever a legend, a showcase of Dirty/petty Indian Cricket board politics,ethics of which showed biased colours & who's selfish  & malovalent policies ultimately cost a LEGENDs so hardly built career!

****,they r still playing DIRTY DIRTY politics,for instead of showing their REAL guts in denying him his RIGHTFUL entry/place in the TEAM , or else making his retirement official, they r toying him by downgrading him by renewing his contract 2 to C level! REAL REAL Cowards!

& for the fan of him(who r NO stooges 2 be So-called politically correct),.....those Dirty trick of those jokers/hypocrats,as always ..*HURTS!!!* those DAMM fU***** busta***!!! themselves hav NO clue absolutely of any REAL reason for keeping da DADA out!

ONE LAST thought,I can ONLY presume upon the whole episode is that >>>"in India SH** Really Happens !!!"


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: hehehe!!!!*



			
				TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> when India Lost after all,why such meaningless boasting of moth-eaten pride!
> 
> & Sachin's detractors/DADA's Tigers doesNOT hide underneath beds,hav sum problem connection 2 the NET & hence was MIA!!!
> & Forget NOT,GOOD captaincy does SELDOM make GOOD/Legend players like DADA,who won & WON matches & made the NET Positive Contribution/outcome,unlike some meaningless knock which doesnot lead even 2 MATCH-Winning performance!
> ...


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 18, 2006)

whatever the fact,i just can't imagine sourav's fan are comparing sourav with a cricketing god like sachin..

well sourav;s fans are biggest cry-babies the world has seen.

well eddie is right,if people were selected on past records than gavaskar and kapil dev would still be playing for us..

ganguli should join cpi-m and do what he does best,doing politics and keeping selfish interests over the country.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> *Dont get COMMUNAL.it's a WARNING!!!!!! India had already Enough of it!*
> 
> 
> Just give a a single ounce of consideration of what must have gone thorugh his entire mental thought process & remember he stood stoic in the entire episode-though knowing fully well who & what culprits & evil lobby worked for all this GREATEST wrong that overtook him!He has certainly *NERVES of STEEL*,which still made/makes DADA Not loose his composure & a nervous breakdown!!! Hats off 2 him for being that* gentleman* in this unpolite world!
> ...



LEGEND....POLITE......GENTLEMAN ...ur disgarcing the words meaning by using those words here .......

AND time and again ur showing what effect dada is having over his fans..use of all bad words by using *****............wow.......u can urself see what SACHIN fans have used ......this is what happens by supporting wrong poeple..u get there character........


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Repeating my abv quote again
"in India SH** Really Happens !!!"

& in case of this,,,,,,,,do i need to argue anymore with blind dumbasses!
I wont go beyond this, or else this would become personal & I for the matter dont want 2 Hurt any kidos below the belt!!!

Me insane or NOT,but it has increasingly becoming useless arguing with blockheads who cannot take reasons nor Truth!

Rant or crib, u cannot convert a true believer of the game which but Only expects FAIR PLAY in true sporting spirit ,nor can u change the TRUTH!
...of couse history would have re-runs!...watch out for that!

&...nufg of my blah blah blah...finally quitting from a IDIOTIC thread!...& That's my FINAL Word.!!!

Go,now go,the champions.......have a field day...& best wishes for WC2007!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Repeating my abv quote again
"in India SH** Really Happens !!!"

& in case of this,,,,,,,,do i need to argue anymore with blind dumbasses!
I wont go beyond this, or else this would become personal & I for the matter dont want 2 Hurt any kidos below the belt!!!

Me insane or NOT,but it has increasingly becoming useless arguing with blockheads who cannot take reasons nor Truth!

Rant or crib, u cannot convert a true believer of the game which but Only expects FAIR PLAY in true sporting spirit ,nor can u change the TRUTH!
...of couse history would have re-runs!...watch out for that!

&...nufg of my blah blah blah...finally quitting from a IDIOTIC thread!...& That's my FINAL Word.!!!

Go,now go,the champions.......have a field day...& best wishes for WC2007!


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Repeating my abv quote again
> "in India SH** Really Happens !!!"
> 
> 
> ...


 .

I guess u r true patriot.....y just get out of this country mate...if it is so bad....and i can still see what effect dada is having on u....i guess he mi8 also feeling like u..so was DROPPED..SACKED.....

And i guess ur saying that THIS IS MY LAST WORD for second tiem now...yet come back...just like what dada does


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Repeating my abv quote again/for the dorks who couldnot read
"*in India SH** Really Happens !!!*"

& in case of this,,,,,,,,do i need to argue anymore with blind dumbasses!
I wont go beyond this, or else this would become personal & I for the matter dont want 2 Hurt any kidos below the belt!!!

Me insane or NOT,but it has increasingly becoming useless arguing with blockheads who cannot take reasons nor Truth!

Rant or crib, u cannot convert a true believer of the game who but Only expects FAIR PLAY in true sporting spirit ,nor can u change the TRUTH the great hypocracy & political malady engulfing the corrupted Indian cricket system,which ultimately  ruined India's Great Cricketers/Legends carrer!

...of couse history would have re-runs!...watch out for that!

&...nufg of my blah blah blah...finally quitting from a IDIOTIC thread!...& That's my FINAL Word.!!!

Go,now go,the champions.......have a field day...& best wishes for WC2007!


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2006)

@ TECH GURU

Ur showing ur true values embedded in u...like dada and his oter fans...keep posting same post dude....and ya how good ur at keeping ur word....LAST WORD huh..... ...hmmm i guess u wanna increase ur nos of posts.....

*in India SH** Really Happens *

Poeple like u could be main reason.........

P.S....sorry mods for that and yeah other good members


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 18, 2006)

techguru y don't you guys give us all a break!
where ever i go(websites on cricket),i find someone or the other crying over sorrow's exclusion and using stupid language.

Ganguly's first name should be "SORROW" AND NOT "SOURAV".

Please i am sick of sorrow's cry-babies like techguru.

they keep praising sourav like he is some mahatma or somethiing,plz comeout out of ur lalala land.

we need a break from ur in-sanity.if dada is really great,than let him do something in domestic season,which he isn't use to.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 20, 2006)

oh..no one to debate with......ahev all dada fans ran away...or now have no vaild grounds to debate on......i guess they have found there fault.....
TILL WHEN GOD WAS SEEPING EVIL CAME OUT NOW GOD IS BACK EVIL HAS GONE.....


----------



## mediator (Sep 20, 2006)

Guess this thread is at its end! Never expected a thread in which I didnt debate wud end up having 6 pages!


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 20, 2006)

1 more ...LOCK THIS THREAD NOW


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Useless Thread 2 start with from the very beginning where only the BLOCKHEADS scores..........has been useless 2 discuss  & participate...as expected,........

(B)LOCK this BLOCKHEADS's thread for Now & Ever!!!!
N'uf SAID!!!


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 21, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Useless Thread 2 start with from the very beginning where only the BLOCKHEADS scores..........has been useless 2 discuss  & participate...as expected,........
> 
> (B)LOCK this BLOCKHEADS's thread for Now & Ever!!!!
> N'uf SAID!!!



Great atleast u have realised abt ur  BLOCKHEAD.......for a useless cause DADA


----------



## LegendKiller (Sep 21, 2006)

i dunno what will make these dada fans to shut-up!
who is dada anyway?
dada never won us a test-match or an odi with his bat.

he was lucky to have players like dravid/sachin/kumble/sehwag/bhajji qho won us matches and dada just collected trophies.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 7, 2006)

hey dada is flop once again in challenger series.... i think it was the last ray of hope 4 him,he is not even in irani trophy  Squad.
 Did u saw sachin in his best form in challenger series!.......smashed piyush chawla & the angry starring guy Sreesanth....
 hey who says to smack sachin? better know that India trembles when sachin gets out early.....den no Yuvraj no Dhoni nor any1 else can handle except Dravid.


----------



## Poon (Nov 5, 2006)

India has 1 billion people. We can find many more Sachin's. Sachin has had a great Cricketing and he has done a lot for the team. I guess now he is plagued with injuries and he should go. I don't know why these can't retire when they have to. He is not the future of India's cricket and he should be smart enough to retire before he gets sacked. He is kept so that he can break more records like Kapil Dev. Sachin's peak is over and now it is time to find  others to replace him.
Regards


----------



## shaunak (Nov 5, 2006)

Sachin may be at his worst but his worst is much better than everyone's best!


----------

